# Of all things in the world, Germans fear the US regime the most



## Bleipriester

When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.

"The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."

Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung


----------



## fncceo

They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.


Funny. Entered two wars against Germany at their last stages.


----------



## gipper

They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.


----------



## Bleipriester

gipper said:


> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.


But it is so simple to blend us.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.


These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
Click to expand...

You need to do some studying.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

And all while their own canceller has been so busy destroying all of Europe, too


----------



## BlackFlag

Unless Germans are homeless and hiding in desert caves in the Middle East they’re safe from the U.S.  They’ll be stupid to ever trust or rely on the U.S. again.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
Click to expand...

Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
Click to expand...

Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## Pilot1

Our Stukas will deal with them.


----------



## Mindful

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
Click to expand...


The Marshall Plan was a war crime?


----------



## gipper

Mindful said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Marshall Plan was a war crime?
Click to expand...

Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.


----------



## Pilot1

gipper said:


> Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.



Not to mention the absolute destruction of German cities to rubble.  However, what was the alternative?  An invasion of mainland Japan?


----------



## gipper

Pilot1 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the absolute destruction of German cities to rubble.  However, what was the alternative?  An invasion of mainland Japan?
Click to expand...

No. Accept their surrender and go home.


----------



## francoHFW

Thank you greedy idiot GOP for destroying the league of Nations and the Versailles treaty, then destroying the world economy in 1929, leading to the rise of militarism in Germany and Japan, and leading isolationism that allowed them to run wild until Japan finally attacked us.... GOP is always a catastrophe... Before World War II, greedy idiot party and money first isolationists, since then military-industrial scumbags and covert warmongers... So where does this next economic meltdown come from? Trade War and tariffs like 1930? Or just orange chaos? Poor America.


----------



## Mindful

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Marshall Plan was a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.
Click to expand...


The Blitz on London for example.


----------



## francoHFW

gipper said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Marshall Plan was a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.
Click to expand...

The Allies were not going to allow another 1918 and the following right wing garbage conspiracy theories that led to Hitler and the Holocaust.... The a****** right wing scumbag Germans and Japanese led to this....


----------



## gipper

Mindful said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Marshall Plan was a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Blitz on London for example.
Click to expand...

That too.


----------



## gipper

francoHFW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Marshall Plan was a war crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Allies were not going to allow another 1918 and the following right wing garbage conspiracy theories that led to Hitler and the Holocaust.... The a****** right wing scumbag Germans and Japanese led to this....
Click to expand...

Go to my active thread on this topic and get educated.


----------



## anynameyouwish

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
Click to expand...



"Really? What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam."


you must come from some alternate reality.


----------



## Pilot1

gipper said:


> No. Accept their surrender and go home.



Japan wouldn't surrender, even after the first A bomb.


----------



## gipper

Pilot1 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Accept their surrender and go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan wouldn't surrender, even after the first A bomb.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Tried to surrender multiple times, but FDR and Dirty Harry Truman said fuck you slanty eyes. We kill you all.


----------



## gipper

anynameyouwish said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Really? What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam."
> 
> 
> you must come from some alternate reality.
Click to expand...

Yeah the truth is hard to accept for a statist.


----------



## Taz

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung


Krauts should worry about the Muslimification of their country first.


----------



## defcon4

ESay said:


> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.


Such trying to stop Soviet communists overrunning Europe? And we all know who the Soviet communist leaders were. They invented labor camps called Gulag also, way before WWII.


----------



## Pilot1

gipper said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Accept their surrender and go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan wouldn't surrender, even after the first A bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Tried to surrender multiple times, but FDR and Dirty Harry Truman said fuck you slanty eyes. We kill you all.
Click to expand...


Never liked FDR, but Truman seemed to be a straight shooter.  I must have missed that in the history books, but then again the winner gets to write the history.


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung



Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.


----------



## gipper

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
Click to expand...

American troops should be stationed at home, but it’s too late now. The powers that be LOVE empire and imperialism.  They have the media and acedemia in their pocket.


----------



## Marion Morrison

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
Click to expand...


What do you call U-boats attacking merchant ships?


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
Click to expand...

That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.


----------



## gipper

Marion Morrison said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you call U-boats attacking merchant ships?
Click to expand...

A war crime.


----------



## gipper

Pilot1 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Accept their surrender and go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan wouldn't surrender, even after the first A bomb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Tried to surrender multiple times, but FDR and Dirty Harry Truman said fuck you slanty eyes. We kill you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never liked FDR, but Truman seemed to be a straight shooter.  I must have missed that in the history books, but then again the winner gets to write the history.
Click to expand...

Yes they do, but you don’t have to accept their lies.


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
Click to expand...


Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.


----------



## gipper

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
Click to expand...

Trump suggested we do just that and then he was immediately attacked by the MSM, Ds and Rs, and Deep State operatives. Nothing is more powerful in this country, than the Military Industrial Complex.


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
Click to expand...

Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.


----------



## K9Buck

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.
Click to expand...


An air base for logistics might make sense, but only with the permission of the German government.  After all, Trump isn't a dictator.


----------



## Bleipriester

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An air base for logistics might make sense, but only with the permission of the German government.  After all, Trump isn't a dictator.
Click to expand...

I don´t know. We do still have a post-war period and the US and Russia can use our airspace even without announcement.


----------



## 2aguy

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung




Really?   They don't actually fear Russia more than the U.S.....?   Germans really are pretty stupid then....


----------



## Bleipriester

2aguy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   They don't actually fear Russia more than the U.S.....?   Germans really are pretty stupid then....
Click to expand...

No. The latest study shows, it is the US. 45 % fear Russia but it is only 21 % in the former German Democratic Republic.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
Click to expand...

There are a great deal of things the Americans did in Vietnam which can be considered as war crimes. But it is just dishonest to compare WW2 with Vietnam war.

About their deeds in Germany. Some consider as a war crime mass bombardment of German cities during the war. Maybe it is. But after all atrocities the Germans did in occupied lands I have no pity for them. They get what they deserved.


----------



## ESay

defcon4 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> 
> 
> Such trying to stop Soviet communists overrunning Europe? And we all know who the Soviet communist leaders were. They invented labor camps called Gulag also, way before WWII.
Click to expand...

They were mostly bastards. But I dont understand your point.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great deal of things the Americans did in Vietnam which can be considered as war crimes. But it is just dishonest to compare WW2 with Vietnam war.
> 
> About their deeds in Germany. Some consider as a war crime mass bombardment of German cities during the war. Maybe it is. But after all atrocities the Germans did in occupied lands I have no pity for them. They get what they deserved.
Click to expand...

That’s the thing. Americans like to think their government above committing atrocities similar to those by their enemy, but it is naive. 

I am an American who firmly believes our government should never commit acts of total war. We should be better than our enemies.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great deal of things the Americans did in Vietnam which can be considered as war crimes. But it is just dishonest to compare WW2 with Vietnam war.
> 
> About their deeds in Germany. Some consider as a war crime mass bombardment of German cities during the war. Maybe it is. But after all atrocities the Germans did in occupied lands I have no pity for them. They get what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the thing. Americans like to think their government above committing atrocities similar to those by their enemy, but it is naive.
> 
> I am an American who firmly believes our government should never commit acts of total war. We should be better than our enemies.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, during wars the worst sides of human beings expose themselves in full scale.


----------



## gipper

ESay said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great deal of things the Americans did in Vietnam which can be considered as war crimes. But it is just dishonest to compare WW2 with Vietnam war.
> 
> About their deeds in Germany. Some consider as a war crime mass bombardment of German cities during the war. Maybe it is. But after all atrocities the Germans did in occupied lands I have no pity for them. They get what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the thing. Americans like to think their government above committing atrocities similar to those by their enemy, but it is naive.
> 
> I am an American who firmly believes our government should never commit acts of total war. We should be better than our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, during wars the worst sides of human beings expose themselves in full scale.
Click to expand...

We should not allow our leaders to commit war criminals, period. No excuses.


----------



## ESay

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great deal of things the Americans did in Vietnam which can be considered as war crimes. But it is just dishonest to compare WW2 with Vietnam war.
> 
> About their deeds in Germany. Some consider as a war crime mass bombardment of German cities during the war. Maybe it is. But after all atrocities the Germans did in occupied lands I have no pity for them. They get what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the thing. Americans like to think their government above committing atrocities similar to those by their enemy, but it is naive.
> 
> I am an American who firmly believes our government should never commit acts of total war. We should be better than our enemies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, during wars the worst sides of human beings expose themselves in full scale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We should not allow our leaders to commit war criminals, period. No excuses.
Click to expand...

American leaders? The US are degrading in this case Im afraid. The ruling elites are closed entities which keep the citizens under total surveillance and create informational background which comfort them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Germany is afraid that the US will interfere with the national March to becoming an islamic republic.

Germans will not all bare their necks for the muslim masters.   It's not in their DNA.  Today, somewhere in Germany the next Hitler is starting to seethe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

gipper said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a great deal of things the Americans did in Vietnam which can be considered as war crimes. But it is just dishonest to compare WW2 with Vietnam war.
> 
> About their deeds in Germany. Some consider as a war crime mass bombardment of German cities during the war. Maybe it is. But after all atrocities the Germans did in occupied lands I have no pity for them. They get what they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s the thing. Americans like to think their government above committing atrocities similar to those by their enemy, but it is naive.
> 
> I am an American who firmly believes our government should never commit acts of total war. We should be better than our enemies.
Click to expand...

If you are not willing to commit total war, you will lose.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tipsycatlover said:


> Germany is afraid that the US will interfere with the national March to becoming an islamic republic.
> 
> Germans will not all bare their necks for the muslim masters.   It's not in their DNA.  Today, somewhere in Germany the next Hitler is starting to seethe.


Maybe in Austria?


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo said:


> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.



Habitual offender


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is so simple to blend us.
Click to expand...


You confuse something here. Men like Senator McCain and president Barack Obama never were an enemy of Germany and the western world.


----------



## zaangalewa

Pilot1 said:


> Our Stukas will deal with them.



So your grandfather was one the criminal Stuka pilots of the allies who fired once into the trecks of German refugees who had to leave their home lands? And you are still proud on this? What a perverted nation.


----------



## fncceo

zaangalewa said:


> Stuka pilots of the allies



The Stuka was a German plane, not an allied one.


----------



## zaangalewa

Pilot1 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire bombing and two abombs on defenseless cities full of women and children, are war crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the absolute destruction of German cities to rubble.  However, what was the alternative?
Click to expand...


Not to do so. It was not only senseless to do all this mass murder on civilist - it was even counterproductive because it made the war longer.



> An invasion of mainland Japan?



You preferred to massmurder Japanese civilists with nukes instead to do so - although your war in Europe was over and you was able to use this free ressources too.


----------



## fncceo

gipper said:


> Really? What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime.


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuka pilots of the allies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stuka was a German plane, not an allied one.
Click to expand...


And how do you call your little machines which shot down refugees with machine guns?


----------



## fncceo

zaangalewa said:


> shot down refugees



Shot down? Were they flying refugees?


----------



## zaangalewa

Taz said:


> ... Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.



You are right. Trump killed the Nato. And your vice president Pence made clear that the USA will not defend Germany in case Russians will invade us.


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> shot down refugees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot down? Were they flying refugees?
Click to expand...


Shot to death. Murdered. How do you call your aerroplanes who had fired with machine guns into tracks of replaced people ?


----------



## zaangalewa

Marion Morrison said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> These wars are in no comparison with that one the Germans caused in 1939.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to do some studying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe. Can you name a war in which civilians were killed in such organised manner and which caused similar number of victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  What the US did to Germany and Japan was nothing short of a war crime. Then they repeated their love of total war on North Korea and Vietnam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you call U-boats attacking merchant ships?
Click to expand...


The Lusitania  for example was full of illegal weapons for England. That's why it exploded.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An air base for logistics might make sense, but only with the permission of the German government.  After all, Trump isn't a dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know. We do still have a post-war period and the US and Russia can use our airspace even without announcement.
Click to expand...


Why do you try to give other people the illusion you are a German?


----------



## zaangalewa

Tipsycatlover said:


> Germany is afraid that the US will interfere with the national March to becoming an islamic republic.
> 
> Germans will not all bare their necks for the muslim masters.   It's not in their DNA.  Today, somewhere in Germany the next Hitler is starting to seethe.



Somewhere in Washington.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the campaign Trump. He has no intention of leaving Nato unless Europe starts to stand on own foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Trump wants out, as do many Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.
Click to expand...


Move it to Poland and the Ukraine.


----------



## K9Buck

zaangalewa said:


> And your vice president Pence made clear that the USA will not defend Germany in case Russians will invade us.



The Russians have no plans to invade Germany.  Germany is their best customer.  Not even the Germans are worried about the Russians, as evidenced by the putrid state of their "military".


----------



## fncceo

You can try as hard as you like, I'm going to have a very hard time drumming up much sympathy for the Germans.






If, after the war, every single man, woman, and child in Germany had been thrown into concentration camps, it wouldn't have gone far enough towards making things right.


----------



## zaangalewa

K9Buck said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your vice president Pence made clear that the USA will not defend Germany in case Russians will invade us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russians have no plans to invade Germany. ...
Click to expand...


That's completely unimportant for me.


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo said:


> You can try as hard as you like, I'm going to have a very hard time drumming up much sympathy for the Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, after the war, every single man, woman, and child in Germany had been thrown into concentration camps, it wouldn't have gone far enough towards making things right.



Lots of my  ancestors were Jews and I see in someone like you nothing else than an US-American Nazi. You don't see any value in any life of anyone.


----------



## fncceo

zaangalewa said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can try as hard as you like, I'm going to have a very hard time drumming up much sympathy for the Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If, after the war, every single man, woman, and child in Germany had been thrown into concentration camps, it wouldn't have gone far enough towards making things right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of my  ancestors were Jews and I see in someone like you nothing else than an US-American Nazi. You don't see any value in any life of anyone.
Click to expand...


Depends on the life.


----------



## fncceo

zaangalewa said:


> Lots of my ancestors were Jews



What a pity your other ancestors murdered them all.


----------



## zaangalewa

gtopa1

I hope you know you applauded someone who attributes Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - so he thinks his misuse of the victims of the Holocaust gives him the right to murder all and every German whenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because a Nazi is an US-American Nazis who hates Germans.


----------



## fncceo

zaangalewa said:


> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who the attribuates Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - what gives him the right to murder all and every German wenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because Nazis are US-American Nazis.



An interesting aspect of German History, the second the war was over, no German had ever heard of the Nazis.


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who the attribuates Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - what gives him the right to murder all and every German wenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because Nazis are US-American Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting aspect of German History, the second the war was over, no German had ever heard of the Nazis.
Click to expand...


I don't discuss with Nazis like you, enemy mine. You are a shame for all mankind.


----------



## fncceo

zaangalewa said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who the attribuates Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - what gives him the right to murder all and every German wenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because Nazis are US-American Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting aspect of German History, the second the war was over, no German had ever heard of the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discuss with Nazis like you.
Click to expand...


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who the attribuates Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - what gives him the right to murder all and every German wenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because Nazis are US-American Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting aspect of German History, the second the war was over, no German had ever heard of the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discuss with Nazis like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why do you use a picture of Moshe Dayan as your avatar, Nazi?


----------



## fncceo

zaangalewa said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who the attribuates Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - what gives him the right to murder all and every German wenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because Nazis are US-American Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting aspect of German History, the second the war was over, no German had ever heard of the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discuss with Nazis like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you use a picture of Moshe Dayan as your avatar, Nazi?
Click to expand...


He's much better looking than David Ben-Gurion.


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who the attribuates Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - what gives him the right to murder all and every German wenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because Nazis are US-American Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting aspect of German History, the second the war was over, no German had ever heard of the Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't discuss with Nazis like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you use a picture of Moshe Dayan as your avatar, Nazi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's much better looking than David Ben-Gurion.
Click to expand...


Okay - I informed g'd about this problem, Nazi.


----------



## Kilroy2

I do not know why they would fear the US  but I am for removing the troops station in Germany

Germany is no longer a threat, there is no reason to spend the money on having military bases and troops station there

if the Europeans want to stay that is there business

Russia while not exactly are friend and would like nothing more than to be the premier world power is not going to invade Germany

Nuclear war is remote as both sides no that no one wins

So close the bases and save some money

Germany is a democratic federal parliamentary government (whatever that is)

The people elect their leaders

They make good cars, without a substantial military they can devote money to business and whatever social programs they have

So lets stop the pretenses, the war is over and ended in 1945

why are we still there

Don't ask me about Japan


----------



## fncceo

Kilroy2 said:


> I do not know why they would fear the US  but I am for removing the troops station in Germany
> 
> Germany is no longer a threat, there is no reason to spend the money on having military bases and troops station there
> 
> if the Europeans want to stay that is there business
> 
> Russia while not exactly are friend and would like nothing more than to be the premier world power is not going to invade Germany
> 
> Nuclear war is remote as both sides no that no one wins
> 
> So close the bases and save some money
> 
> Germany is a democratic federal parliamentary government (whatever that is)
> 
> The people elect their leaders
> 
> They make good cars, without a substantial military they can devote money to business and whatever social programs they have
> 
> So lets stop the pretenses, the war is over and ended in 1945
> 
> why are we still there
> 
> Don't ask me about Japan



I think it gives American soldiers a chance to donate DNA to the Europeans, like their fathers did in the war.


----------



## zaangalewa

fncceo, Kilroy2

Indeed not only Russians raped German women in world war 2. US-American soldiers raped French and German women too in world war 2.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is so simple to blend us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse something here. Men like Senator McCain and president Barack Obama never were an enemy of Germany and the western world.
Click to expand...

You missed the point.
Germans were in a lasting Obama fever that ended with Trump. Although little has changed, the Germans´ view did.


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuka pilots of the allies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stuka was a German plane, not an allied one.
Click to expand...

A Stuka is actually not just a plane but a plane type.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Trump wants us to pay more. If the US gets out, I am fine with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An air base for logistics might make sense, but only with the permission of the German government.  After all, Trump isn't a dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know. We do still have a post-war period and the US and Russia can use our airspace even without announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you try to give other people the illusion you are a German?
Click to expand...

Guck mal aus meinem Fenster


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is so simple to blend us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse something here. Men like Senator McCain and president Barack Obama never were an enemy of Germany and the western world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point.
> Germans were in a lasting Obama fever that ended with Trump. Although little has changed, the Germans´ view did.
Click to expand...


You are not a reliable nation for Germans any longer. This process started not with Trump - it started with George W. Bush and his senseless war against the Iraq. G.W. Bush was one of the worst presidents the USA ever had - but Trump ... uiuiuiuiui ... he makes such an unbelievable amount of nonsense within such a short time ... okay ... tell me when Mexico will build a wall, because they will start to live in fear Donald Trump could visit their wonderful country.


----------



## gtopa1

zaangalewa said:


> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who attributes Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - so he thinks his misuse of the victims of the Holocaust gives him the right to murder all and every German whenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because a Nazi is an US-American Nazis who hates Germans.



Why do you need to lie about things like that? It's just dumb!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Kilroy2 said:


> I do not know why they would fear the US  but I am for removing the troops station in Germany
> 
> Germany is no longer a threat, there is no reason to spend the money on having military bases and troops station there
> 
> if the Europeans want to stay that is there business
> 
> Russia while not exactly are friend and would like nothing more than to be the premier world power is not going to invade Germany
> 
> Nuclear war is remote as both sides no that no one wins
> 
> So close the bases and save some money
> 
> Germany is a democratic federal parliamentary government (whatever that is)
> 
> The people elect their leaders
> 
> They make good cars, without a substantial military they can devote money to business and whatever social programs they have
> 
> So lets stop the pretenses, the war is over and ended in 1945
> 
> why are we still there
> 
> Don't ask me about Japan


wtf??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart to fear the US. No other nation has caused more war, since 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is so simple to blend us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You confuse something here. Men like Senator McCain and president Barack Obama never were an enemy of Germany and the western world.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the point.
> Germans were in a lasting Obama fever that ended with Trump. Although little has changed, the Germans´ view did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a reliable nation for Germans any longer. This process started not with Trump - it started with George W. Bush and his senseless war against the Iraq. G.W. Bush was one of the worst presidents the USA ever had - but Trump ... uiuiuiuiui ... he makes such an unbelievable amount of nonsense within such a short time ... okay ... tell me when Mexico will build a wall, because they will start to live in fear Donald Trump could visit their wonderful country.
Click to expand...


Beware the Ides of Leningrad!!!

You never know what lurks over your Border in Mudda Russia!!!


Greg


----------



## Votto

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung



Well sure, you kick their arse in two world wars and they should fear you.

(As the Trump raises the back of his hand).....and don't it another, or else!


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think you and I are on the same page.  I don't believe that Germany is facing an invasion from the Russians nor from anyone else.  NATO was a great success, but it's time is over.  The U.S. should withdraw its 33,000 remaining troops.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An air base for logistics might make sense, but only with the permission of the German government.  After all, Trump isn't a dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know. We do still have a post-war period and the US and Russia can use our airspace even without announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you try to give other people the illusion you are a German?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guck mal aus meinem Fenster
Click to expand...


You are not a German.


----------



## zaangalewa

gtopa1 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1
> 
> I hope you know you applauded someone who attributes Jews to be responsible for the Holocaust - so he thinks his misuse of the victims of the Holocaust gives him the right to murder all and every German whenever he likes to do so. Jews and Germans are by the way for me the same people and never anyone in my family - Jew or not - had helped Nazis. I will for sure not start to do so now only because a Nazi is an US-American Nazis who hates Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need to lie about things like that? It's just dumb!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I will not speak with you any longer because this is much to dangerous for your soul.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won´t. Germany is a key element, where the US conducts many transport flights, ect. 800 bases in 70 countries need an infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An air base for logistics might make sense, but only with the permission of the German government.  After all, Trump isn't a dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know. We do still have a post-war period and the US and Russia can use our airspace even without announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you try to give other people the illusion you are a German?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guck mal aus meinem Fenster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a German.
Click to expand...

You are not a German. You know more about Döner than Germany.
You have no national interests, lack a national identity. Your Grandpa is just an evil murderer.
You are, like Özdemir says, a Bio-German.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. Entered two wars against Germany at their last stages.
Click to expand...

/——/ Maybe in WWI but we entered WWII in 1941 and did the heavy lifting


----------



## Bleipriester

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. Entered two wars against Germany at their last stages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Maybe in WWI but we entered WWII in 1941 and did the heavy lifting
Click to expand...

Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.


----------



## SweetSue92

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung



A message for you and for your German friends: we are not interested in being the latest receptacles for your German guilt. Got that? We understand that you can't speak against the Muslims in your ranks and you dare never again speak against the Jews or anyone else who gets under your skin, but in the last 20 or so years, you seem to have taken it upon yourselves to turn that notable German ire on Americans. 

No thanks, really. 

We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed. 

I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.


----------



## K9Buck

Kilroy2 said:


> I do not know why they would fear the US  but I am for removing the troops station in Germany
> 
> Germany is no longer a threat, there is no reason to spend the money on having military bases and troops station there
> 
> if the Europeans want to stay that is there business
> 
> Russia while not exactly are friend and would like nothing more than to be the premier world power is not going to invade Germany
> 
> Nuclear war is remote as both sides no that no one wins
> 
> So close the bases and save some money
> 
> Germany is a democratic federal parliamentary government (whatever that is)
> 
> The people elect their leaders
> 
> They make good cars, without a substantial military they can devote money to business and whatever social programs they have
> 
> So lets stop the pretenses, the war is over and ended in 1945
> 
> why are we still there
> 
> Don't ask me about Japan



What is your nationality and first language?


----------



## Bleipriester

SweetSue92 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A message for you and for your German friends: we are not interested in being the latest receptacles for your German guilt. Got that? We understand that you can't speak against the Muslims in your ranks and you dare never again speak against the Jews or anyone else who gets under your skin, but in the last 20 or so years, you seem to have taken it upon yourselves to turn that notable German ire on Americans.
> 
> No thanks, really.
> 
> We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
Click to expand...

We Germans neither hate the American people nor do we try to clear victims. As long as you don´t blame a Holocaust on me, I won´t make you accountable for your government´s actions.
That being said I come to the actual point: What was in the past does not affect us today. Trump´s actions do.


----------



## SweetSue92

Bleipriester said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A message for you and for your German friends: we are not interested in being the latest receptacles for your German guilt. Got that? We understand that you can't speak against the Muslims in your ranks and you dare never again speak against the Jews or anyone else who gets under your skin, but in the last 20 or so years, you seem to have taken it upon yourselves to turn that notable German ire on Americans.
> 
> No thanks, really.
> 
> We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We Germans neither hate the American people nor do we try to clear victims. As long as you don´t blame a Holocaust on me, I won´t make you accountable for your government´s actions.
> That being said I come to the actual point: What was in the past does not affect us today. Trump´s actions do.
Click to expand...


You don't want to hear about the Holocaust but you sure enough will tell us about slavery, civil rights, Native Americans....

NONE of which, by the way, were the unprecedented Holocaust.


----------



## Death Angel

Dogmaphobe said:


> And all while their own canceller has been so busy destroying all of Europe, too


Europe is dying. They are doing it to themselves. America cans save them from this national suicide.


----------



## Pilot1

Death Angel said:


> Europe is dying. They are doing it to themselves. America cans save them from this national suicide.



Well they certainly love U.S. money, and all that we spend to defend their national security.  Essentially, the United States has subsidized their socialism and their welfare states.  Yet, they import Muslim invaders by the millions, change their demographics, lose their national identities, and buy Energy from Russia.  They've largely disarmed their citizens, making the weak subjects to be exploited.    

Yes, Europe as we have known it is dead, and continues to die.


----------



## Taz

zaangalewa said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. Trump killed the Nato. And your vice president Pence made clear that the USA will not defend Germany in case Russians will invade us.
Click to expand...

You should attack Russia first. You know, like last time.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. Entered two wars against Germany at their last stages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Maybe in WWI but we entered WWII in 1941 and did the heavy lifting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.
Click to expand...

/——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?


----------



## Bleipriester

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. Entered two wars against Germany at their last stages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Maybe in WWI but we entered WWII in 1941 and did the heavy lifting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?
Click to expand...

Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. Entered two wars against Germany at their last stages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Maybe in WWI but we entered WWII in 1941 and did the heavy lifting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.
Click to expand...

/——/ That means we were better at fighting than they were. It doesn’t mean they had more to do with winning than us. How stupid.


----------



## Bleipriester

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny. Entered two wars against Germany at their last stages.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Maybe in WWI but we entered WWII in 1941 and did the heavy lifting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ That means we were better at fighting than they were. It doesn’t mean they had more to do with winning than us. How stupid.
Click to expand...

It means that there would have been no prospect of victory without the USSR.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Maybe in WWI but we entered WWII in 1941 and did the heavy lifting
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ That means we were better at fighting than they were. It doesn’t mean they had more to do with winning than us. How stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that there would have been no prospect of victory without the USSR.
Click to expand...

/---/ The USSR could not have helped without FDRs lend-lease deal to supply the USSR with arms, ammo, and planes.


----------



## Bleipriester

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ That means we were better at fighting than they were. It doesn’t mean they had more to do with winning than us. How stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that there would have been no prospect of victory without the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ The USSR could not have helped without FDRs lend-lease deal to supply the USSR with arms, ammo, and planes.
Click to expand...

It´s almost irrelevant compared to the Russian production.

"03.07.1945:
About the Russian tank production and reserve:
The tank production have been increased to about 2.300 tanks monthly, therefrom 1.300 T 34/85, 250 heavy tanks, 200 medium tanks and 550 light assault guns. To that are coming to Russia monthly 175 to 200 American tanks, mostly Shermans."
German WWII "war diary"


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ That means we were better at fighting than they were. It doesn’t mean they had more to do with winning than us. How stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that there would have been no prospect of victory without the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ The USSR could not have helped without FDRs lend-lease deal to supply the USSR with arms, ammo, and planes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s almost irrelevant compared to the Russian production.
> 
> "03.07.1945:
> About the Russian tank production and reserve:
> The tank production have been increased to about 2.300 tanks monthly, therefrom 1.300 T 34/85, 250 heavy tanks, 200 medium tanks and 550 light assault guns. To that are coming to Russia monthly 175 to 200 American tanks, mostly Shermans."
> German WWII "war diary"
Click to expand...

/----/ Lend-Lease tanks and aircrafts


----------



## Bleipriester

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ That means we were better at fighting than they were. It doesn’t mean they had more to do with winning than us. How stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that there would have been no prospect of victory without the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ The USSR could not have helped without FDRs lend-lease deal to supply the USSR with arms, ammo, and planes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s almost irrelevant compared to the Russian production.
> 
> "03.07.1945:
> About the Russian tank production and reserve:
> The tank production have been increased to about 2.300 tanks monthly, therefrom 1.300 T 34/85, 250 heavy tanks, 200 medium tanks and 550 light assault guns. To that are coming to Russia monthly 175 to 200 American tanks, mostly Shermans."
> German WWII "war diary"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Lend-Lease tanks and aircrafts
Click to expand...

A lot of jeeps and trucks.

"At the beginning of 1943, there were 1,023 Lend-Lease tanks in Russian units although 6,179 had been received since 1941"


----------



## ESay

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, nope. It was a little trump without impact on history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ WTF are you talking about, little trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you see the fatal casualties numbers? You can conclude from them to the size and relevance of the respective theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ That means we were better at fighting than they were. It doesn’t mean they had more to do with winning than us. How stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means that there would have been no prospect of victory without the USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ The USSR could not have helped without FDRs lend-lease deal to supply the USSR with arms, ammo, and planes.
Click to expand...

It may well be true. But it is pointless to deny that the USSR did the most in the battlefield.


----------



## zaangalewa

Taz said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Trump wants to get the U.S. out of NATO and out of Germany and most of Europe.  Has Angela Merkel expressed a desire for the U.S. to leave?  This American would be _thrilled_ if she did!  After all, I believe NATO is a paper tiger and is irrelevant and I believe American troops should be based somewhere other than Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. Trump killed the Nato. And your vice president Pence made clear that the USA will not defend Germany in case Russians will invade us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should attack Russia first. You know, like last time.
Click to expand...


I don't discuss with Nazis. And you showed to me often in very long statements very convincing that you are a structural Nazi too. This seems to be meanwhile a growing kind of pestilence within the USA.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> An air base for logistics might make sense, but only with the permission of the German government.  After all, Trump isn't a dictator.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know. We do still have a post-war period and the US and Russia can use our airspace even without announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you try to give other people the illusion you are a German?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guck mal aus meinem Fenster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a German. You know more about Döner than Germany.
> You have no national interests, lack a national identity. Your Grandpa is just an evil murderer.
Click to expand...


No one in my families was a murderer.



> You are, like Özdemir says, a Bio-German.



You are not a German. Not a social German, not a cultural German, not a biological German. You have absolutelly nothing to do with Germans. Cem Özdemir is a German. He got even the very famous medal "wider den tierischen Ernst". This medal is more important than the "Eiserne Kreuz erster Klasse".


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know. We do still have a post-war period and the US and Russia can use our airspace even without announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you try to give other people the illusion you are a German?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guck mal aus meinem Fenster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not a German. You know more about Döner than Germany.
> You have no national interests, lack a national identity. Your Grandpa is just an evil murderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one in my families was a murderer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, like Özdemir says, a Bio-German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a German. Not a social German, not a cultural German, not a biological German. You have absolutelly nothing to do with Germans. Cem Özdemir is a German. He got even the very famous medal "wider den tierischen Ernst". This medal is more important than the "Eiserne Kreuz erster Klasse".
Click to expand...

No, I have nothing to do with Germans.


----------



## zaangalewa

SweetSue92 said:


> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.



So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?


----------



## Cellblock2429

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
Click to expand...

/----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.


----------



## zaangalewa

Cellblock2429 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
Click to expand...


You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.

I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
Click to expand...

Why should they ban you?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they ban you?
Click to expand...


No comment.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they ban you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No comment.
Click to expand...

Don´t be afraid. You can claim anything you like here.


----------



## Cellblock2429

zaangalewa said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
Click to expand...

/——/ I’m talking about WWII you uneducated moron. Germany was sinking US ships in 1940. Dawn of the Wolf Pack: October 18, 1940 - Germany Targets Allied Supply Routes in WWII


----------



## SweetSue92

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
Click to expand...


You mistake me. I didn't say I wanted to "erase all *Germans* from the planet"--I'm not an actual Nazi German, see.  I said after the war was lost we should have eradicated GERMANY, not its people. They should have been reabsorbed into surrounding nations. We should have let Poland have some of Germany, France have some of Germany, Austria have some. Etc. No more Germany.


----------



## Kilroy2

K9Buck said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know why they would fear the US  but I am for removing the troops station in Germany
> 
> Germany is no longer a threat, there is no reason to spend the money on having military bases and troops station there
> 
> if the Europeans want to stay that is there business
> 
> Russia while not exactly are friend and would like nothing more than to be the premier world power is not going to invade Germany
> 
> Nuclear war is remote as both sides no that no one wins
> 
> So close the bases and save some money
> 
> Germany is a democratic federal parliamentary government (whatever that is)
> 
> The people elect their leaders
> 
> They make good cars, without a substantial military they can devote money to business and whatever social programs they have
> 
> So lets stop the pretenses, the war is over and ended in 1945
> 
> why are we still there
> 
> Don't ask me about Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your nationality and first language?
Click to expand...


What does it matter in a discussion?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they ban you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t be afraid. You can claim anything you like here.
Click to expand...


I'm not afraid. I just simple hate it to go without to say good bye. But indeed I'm banned in three forums in the English speaking world and in one German forum. The reasons are very funny. I guess the people, who did it, think they are clever.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should they ban you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t be afraid. You can claim anything you like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid. I just simple hate it to go without to say good bye. But indeed I'm banned in three forums in the English speaking world and in one German forum. The reasons are very funny. I guess the people, who did it, think they are clever.
Click to expand...

I am mostly banned on German boards. Free speech is not their thingy. USMB is different.


----------



## zaangalewa

Cellblock2429 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Well you did sink a lot of our supply ships heading to England and killed a lot of our Sailors before we entered the war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I’m talking about WWII you uneducated moron.
Click to expand...


"uneducated moron" = "ungebildeter Trottel" - got it.



> Germany was sinking US ships in 1940. Dawn of the Wolf Pack: October 18, 1940 - Germany Targets Allied Supply Routes in WWII



Did we do so? I don't have any information about this event of history in my own language. So perhaps this is still top secret - what I doubt about - or perhaps someone else did it. Or no one thinks this was important. Was Trump president when this had happend? Perhaps he tried to shoot down the moon, because the moon asked him not to shine in Yellowstone? Your text says by the way this ships supported England with goods and weapons. England was in war with Germany. So again you was on the side of England without a declaration of war. Again it was criminal what you did.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You speak about world war 1 and the Lusitania, I guess. The Lusitania was full of weapons, that's why it exploded. Same with other "private" ships. You had no right to do so. England was in war with Germany and you was on the side of England in war against Germany without a declaration of war. Or with other words: You was a criminal nation.
> 
> I guess the moderators here will ban me soon. So let me say bye bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they ban you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t be afraid. You can claim anything you like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid. I just simple hate it to go without to say good bye. But indeed I'm banned in three forums in the English speaking world and in one German forum. The reasons are very funny. I guess the people, who did it, think they are clever.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am mostly banned on German boards. Free speech is not their thingy. USMB is different.
Click to expand...


You don't speak German.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they ban you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t be afraid. You can claim anything you like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid. I just simple hate it to go without to say good bye. But indeed I'm banned in three forums in the English speaking world and in one German forum. The reasons are very funny. I guess the people, who did it, think they are clever.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am mostly banned on German boards. Free speech is not their thingy. USMB is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak German.
Click to expand...

Wahrscheinlich besser als du. Aber ich stelle mir die Frage, wieso du hier so hartnäckig solch seltsame Sachen über mich behauptest.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t be afraid. You can claim anything you like here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid. I just simple hate it to go without to say good bye. But indeed I'm banned in three forums in the English speaking world and in one German forum. The reasons are very funny. I guess the people, who did it, think they are clever.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am mostly banned on German boards. Free speech is not their thingy. USMB is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich besser als du. Aber ich stelle mir die Frage, wieso du hier so hartnäckig solch seltsame Sachen über mich behauptest.
Click to expand...


No one who uses an avatar name like "Bleipriester" speaks German. This word makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. Anyway - I think you are a Nazi, so what do you expect from me? To help you to do suicide?


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t be afraid. You can claim anything you like here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid. I just simple hate it to go without to say good bye. But indeed I'm banned in three forums in the English speaking world and in one German forum. The reasons are very funny. I guess the people, who did it, think they are clever.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am mostly banned on German boards. Free speech is not their thingy. USMB is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich besser als du. Aber ich stelle mir die Frage, wieso du hier so hartnäckig solch seltsame Sachen über mich behauptest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one who uses an avatar name like "Bleipriester" speaks German. This word makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. Anyway - I think you are a Nazi, so what do you expect from me? To help you to do suicide?
Click to expand...

Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...

Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not afraid. I just simple hate it to go without to say good bye. But indeed I'm banned in three forums in the English speaking world and in one German forum. The reasons are very funny. I guess the people, who did it, think they are clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mostly banned on German boards. Free speech is not their thingy. USMB is different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't speak German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich besser als du. Aber ich stelle mir die Frage, wieso du hier so hartnäckig solch seltsame Sachen über mich behauptest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one who uses an avatar name like "Bleipriester" speaks German. This word makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. Anyway - I think you are a Nazi, so what do you expect from me? To help you to do suicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats
Click to expand...


The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.


----------



## Olde Europe

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> [Stupid URL erased]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
Click to expand...


Gawd almighty.  That from the poster who chose "zaangalewa" as his nick.

Could you two meet up and compare dicks, or something?  Because, no matter whence you goofs hail, your ... performance on here sheds a bad light on the place.

This was supposed to be the place to discuss German sentiments towards entities or developments they fear.  Neither of you qualifies for consideration.


----------



## zaangalewa

Olde Europe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> [Stupid URL erased]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd almighty.  That from the poster who chose "zaangalewa" as his nick.
> 
> Could you two meet up and compare dicks, or something?  Because, no matter whence you goofs hail, your ... performance on here sheds a bad light on the place.
> 
> This was supposed to be the place to discuss German sentiments towards entities or developments they fear.  Neither of you qualify for consideration.
Click to expand...


What you call fear I would call anger. When US-Americans are idiots then this makes us angry. If someone is criminal then this makes us anyway angry. And when the USA is governed from criminal idiots ... exactly: then we become angry too. And this is not compatible with our volcanic temperament.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am mostly banned on German boards. Free speech is not their thingy. USMB is different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahrscheinlich besser als du. Aber ich stelle mir die Frage, wieso du hier so hartnäckig solch seltsame Sachen über mich behauptest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one who uses an avatar name like "Bleipriester" speaks German. This word makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. Anyway - I think you are a Nazi, so what do you expect from me? To help you to do suicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
Click to expand...

It doesn´t need to make "sense". "Preaching" "lead" fits perfectly, anyway.

Apropos nicknames. Your´s doesn´t seem to make any sense.


----------



## Bleipriester

Olde Europe said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> [Stupid URL erased]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gawd almighty.  That from the poster who chose "zaangalewa" as his nick.
> 
> Could you two meet up and compare dicks, or something?  Because, no matter whence you goofs hail, your ... performance on here sheds a bad light on the place.
> 
> This was supposed to be the place to discuss German sentiments towards entities or developments they fear.  Neither of you qualifies for consideration.
Click to expand...

Your pretensions are simply ridiculous. You can be lucky this board has gained some quality over time.

Freakboard


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak German.
> 
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich besser als du. Aber ich stelle mir die Frage, wieso du hier so hartnäckig solch seltsame Sachen über mich behauptest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one who uses an avatar name like "Bleipriester" speaks German. This word makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. Anyway - I think you are a Nazi, so what do you expect from me? To help you to do suicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn´t need to make "sense". "Preaching" "lead" fits perfectly, anyway.
Click to expand...


Nonsense



> Apropos nicknames. Your´s doesn´t seem to make any sense.



For Nazis never anything makes sense except murder and suicide.

tsamina mina zangalewa - Where do you come from?

tsamina - come
mina - here
zangalewa - ...

I write zaangalewa with aa because it is a long a and on reason of respect for Charlesmagne, who lived in Aachen (AA) once. Charlesmagne is the real Arthur and his real Merlin was Alkuin alias Ealwhine alias Albinus [Flaccus] alias alchvvinus. Double VV.

An effect of this word is it that it is nearly impossible to find anything under this expression in the internet. Magic.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich besser als du. Aber ich stelle mir die Frage, wieso du hier so hartnäckig solch seltsame Sachen über mich behauptest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one who uses an avatar name like "Bleipriester" speaks German. This word makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. Anyway - I think you are a Nazi, so what do you expect from me? To help you to do suicide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn´t need to make "sense". "Preaching" "lead" fits perfectly, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apropos nicknames. Your´s doesn´t seem to make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Nazis never anything makes sense except murder and suicide.
> 
> tsamina mina zangalewa - Where do you come from?
> 
> tsamina - come
> mina - here
> zangalewa - ...
> 
> I write zaangalewa with aa because it is a long a and on reason of respect for Charlesmagne, who lived in Aachen (AA) once. Charlesmagne is the real Arthur and his real Merlin was Alkuin alias Ealwhine alias Albinus [Flaccus] alias alchvvinus. Double VV.
> 
> An effect of this word is it that it is nearly impossible to find anything under this expression in the internet. Magic.
Click to expand...

I didn´t google it. I just new it would be some creepy stuff.


----------



## theHawk

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung



You should be afraid.  We have to keep an eye on the Germans.  Their stupid ideas started two world wars, and their current brand of stupidity is leading Europe to another world war.  We’ll be there to correct your wrongs again.  Of course it will end up costing the Germans millions of lives.


----------



## Bleipriester

theHawk said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be afraid.  We have to keep an eye on the Germans.  Their stupid ideas started two world wars, and their current brand of stupidity is leading Europe to another world war.  We’ll be there to correct your wrongs again.  Of course it will end up costing the Germans millions of lives.
Click to expand...

Even the last "rebel" wasted on Syria, trillions in debt, third world infrastructure but not a single minute without war, veterans starving in the streets. 
Trump did nothing about that.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one who uses an avatar name like "Bleipriester" speaks German. This word makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. Anyway - I think you are a Nazi, so what do you expect from me? To help you to do suicide?
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn´t need to make "sense". "Preaching" "lead" fits perfectly, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apropos nicknames. Your´s doesn´t seem to make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Nazis never anything makes sense except murder and suicide.
> 
> tsamina mina zangalewa - Where do you come from?
> 
> tsamina - come
> mina - here
> zangalewa - ...
> 
> I write zaangalewa with aa because it is a long a and on reason of respect for Charlesmagne, who lived in Aachen (AA) once. Charlesmagne is the real Arthur and his real Merlin was Alkuin alias Ealwhine alias Albinus [Flaccus] alias alchvvinus. Double VV.
> 
> An effect of this word is it that it is nearly impossible to find anything under this expression in the internet. Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t google it. I just new it would be some creepy stuff.
Click to expand...


Asshole


----------



## zaangalewa

theHawk said:


> You should be afraid.  We have to keep an eye on the Germans.  Their stupid ideas started two world wars, and their current brand of stupidity is leading Europe to another world war.  We’ll be there to correct your wrongs again.  Of course it will end up costing the Germans millions of lives.



I guess it makes not a big sense to ask you why you like to murder Elfriede Lindemann in Wuppertal, who has there a fashion-boutique together with the Pope and Karl Lagerfeld, whom you had murdered in the American hospital in Paris. 

But if we have to decide to save her life - do you think it is justified to erase the USA within 10 seconds from this planet, with our new developed bomb against senile idiots, who don't have any glue about nothing?


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, Nazis und Faschos überall! Nimm mal deine braungetönte Brille ab...
> 
> Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn´t need to make "sense". "Preaching" "lead" fits perfectly, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apropos nicknames. Your´s doesn´t seem to make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Nazis never anything makes sense except murder and suicide.
> 
> tsamina mina zangalewa - Where do you come from?
> 
> tsamina - come
> mina - here
> zangalewa - ...
> 
> I write zaangalewa with aa because it is a long a and on reason of respect for Charlesmagne, who lived in Aachen (AA) once. Charlesmagne is the real Arthur and his real Merlin was Alkuin alias Ealwhine alias Albinus [Flaccus] alias alchvvinus. Double VV.
> 
> An effect of this word is it that it is nearly impossible to find anything under this expression in the internet. Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t google it. I just new it would be some creepy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole
Click to expand...

Come on...
Who started that nickname bashing?


----------



## zaangalewa

theHawk

The next step of your president will beat the german (and european) car industry with higher tariffs. But "Germany" is also the biggest car exporter of the USA. For the German car industry work in the USA about 113,000 people. Combined with this is a unbelievable exertion to qualify the people. I guess it will be together with the auto suplier industry - no9t ot vfoerget laesdmasn and others - much more jobs in the USA, which depend on "our" car manufacturers. An the US-American car manufaciteres get lots of parts from outside of the USA too. In average we think it will increase the costs for cars in the USA 2750 Euro for an average car. This is about $3100. So: $3000*17.5 million cars = 52 billion Dollars. Donald Trump has the plan to get 52 billion Dollars from the US-Americans taxpayers. How many Germans do you think will he kill with 52 billion Dollars, which the US-American taxpayer will have to pay every year to fulfill his american dream never to will see a Mercedes Benz driving on the 5th avenue? Did you ever think about to go together with this man into a psychiatric hospital instead to let him be furthermore president of the USA?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The word "Bleipriester" makes absolutelly no sense in the German language. It sounds totally sick. Tell me what you like to know from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn´t need to make "sense". "Preaching" "lead" fits perfectly, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apropos nicknames. Your´s doesn´t seem to make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Nazis never anything makes sense except murder and suicide.
> 
> tsamina mina zangalewa - Where do you come from?
> 
> tsamina - come
> mina - here
> zangalewa - ...
> 
> I write zaangalewa with aa because it is a long a and on reason of respect for Charlesmagne, who lived in Aachen (AA) once. Charlesmagne is the real Arthur and his real Merlin was Alkuin alias Ealwhine alias Albinus [Flaccus] alias alchvvinus. Double VV.
> 
> An effect of this word is it that it is nearly impossible to find anything under this expression in the internet. Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t google it. I just new it would be some creepy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on...
> Who started that nickname bashing?
Click to expand...


You are not a German. That's important to know for everyone here.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn´t need to make "sense". "Preaching" "lead" fits perfectly, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apropos nicknames. Your´s doesn´t seem to make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For Nazis never anything makes sense except murder and suicide.
> 
> tsamina mina zangalewa - Where do you come from?
> 
> tsamina - come
> mina - here
> zangalewa - ...
> 
> I write zaangalewa with aa because it is a long a and on reason of respect for Charlesmagne, who lived in Aachen (AA) once. Charlesmagne is the real Arthur and his real Merlin was Alkuin alias Ealwhine alias Albinus [Flaccus] alias alchvvinus. Double VV.
> 
> An effect of this word is it that it is nearly impossible to find anything under this expression in the internet. Magic.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t google it. I just new it would be some creepy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on...
> Who started that nickname bashing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a German. That's important to know for everyone here.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> theHawk
> 
> The next step of your president will beat the german (and european) car industry with higher tariffs. But "Germany" is also the biggest car exporter of the USA. For the German car industry work in the USA about 113,000 people. Combined with this is a unbelievable exertion to qualify the people. I guess it will be together with the auto suplier industry - no9t ot vfoerget laesdmasn and others - much more jobs in the USA, which depend on "our" car manufacturers. An the US-American car manufaciteres get lots of parts from outside of the USA too. In average we think it will increase the costs for cars in the USA 2750 Euro for an average car. This is about $3100. So: $3000*17.5 million cars = 52 billion Dollars. Donald Trump has the plan to get 52 billion Dollars from the US-Americans taxpayers. How many Germans do you think will he kill with 52 billion Dollars, which the US-Amervcina taxpayer will have to pay every year to fulfill his american dream never to will see a Mercedes Benz driving on the 5th avenue? Did you ever think about to go together with this man into a psychiatric hospital instead to let him be furthermore president of the USA?


Current car tariff rates:
EU -> USA: 2,5 %
USA -> EU: 10 %


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester

I hope I'm not wrong - but I have to be intuitive, because I don't have the time now to try to find out, who you are and why you say what you say.. But it is important for everyone to know that to be a Nazi makes no one to a German - nor comes anyone in the near of the thoughts of Germans, when someone is using stupid clichees of World War II.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk
> 
> The next step of your president will beat the german (and european) car industry with higher tariffs. But "Germany" is also the biggest car exporter of the USA. For the German car industry work in the USA about 113,000 people. Combined with this is a unbelievable exertion to qualify the people. I guess it will be together with the auto suplier industry - no9t ot vfoerget laesdmasn and others - much more jobs in the USA, which depend on "our" car manufacturers. An the US-American car manufaciteres get lots of parts from outside of the USA too. In average we think it will increase the costs for cars in the USA 2750 Euro for an average car. This is about $3100. So: $3000*17.5 million cars = 52 billion Dollars. Donald Trump has the plan to get 52 billion Dollars from the US-Americans taxpayers. How many Germans do you think will he kill with 52 billion Dollars, which the US-Amervcina taxpayer will have to pay every year to fulfill his american dream never to will see a Mercedes Benz driving on the 5th avenue? Did you ever think about to go together with this man into a psychiatric hospital instead to let him be furthermore president of the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current car tariff rates:
> EU -> USA: 2,5 %
> USA -> EU: 10 %
Click to expand...


So when a German buys for example a BMW made in USA - for example a BMW X3 - then he has to pay 10% tariff. And a Chinese will not buy any longer a BMW "made in the USA". To expensive. If BMW-USA needs parts from Europe they will have to pay 2.5%. Trump likes to increase the tarrifs from 2.5% to 25%, because he likes to do an economical war (economical wars cause often "normal" wars too). On the other side he had stopped TTIP (_Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership_) which should solve problems with tariffs.

So: Donald Trump likes to speak with no one - he likes to give orders and all others have to be loyal and to do what he says. That's why Mexico payed a wall for Trump and 800,000 US-Americans had serios problems with their money. And why for heavens sake likes Tump to see in South Caroline a problem for the national security of the USA? Do they like to become a Bundesland (State) of Germany? Do they produce nuclear tanks because they like to start world war 3 there to overtake the USA, so all US-Amercinas have to speak the language of South-Carolina with a German accent?


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester
> 
> I hope I'm not wrong - but I have to be intuitive, because I don't have the time now to try to find out, who you are and why you say what you say.. But it is important for everyone to know that to be a Nazi makes no one to a German - nor comes anyone in the near of the thoughts of Germans, when someone is using stupid clichees of World War II.


My mother is a German, but my father is a Spaniard. I am born in Wuppertal as a German and have been a German ever since. I have been raised German-Christian (didn´t work out, lol) and German is my national identity.
I distinguish between fascist government and common soldier in WWII. Those soldiers were normal people.


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> I distinguish between fascist government and common soldier in WWII. Those soldiers were normal people.


ashame such awareness is _not _universal......~S~


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk
> 
> The next step of your president will beat the german (and european) car industry with higher tariffs. But "Germany" is also the biggest car exporter of the USA. For the German car industry work in the USA about 113,000 people. Combined with this is a unbelievable exertion to qualify the people. I guess it will be together with the auto suplier industry - no9t ot vfoerget laesdmasn and others - much more jobs in the USA, which depend on "our" car manufacturers. An the US-American car manufaciteres get lots of parts from outside of the USA too. In average we think it will increase the costs for cars in the USA 2750 Euro for an average car. This is about $3100. So: $3000*17.5 million cars = 52 billion Dollars. Donald Trump has the plan to get 52 billion Dollars from the US-Americans taxpayers. How many Germans do you think will he kill with 52 billion Dollars, which the US-Amervcina taxpayer will have to pay every year to fulfill his american dream never to will see a Mercedes Benz driving on the 5th avenue? Did you ever think about to go together with this man into a psychiatric hospital instead to let him be furthermore president of the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current car tariff rates:
> EU -> USA: 2,5 %
> USA -> EU: 10 %
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a German buys for example a BMW made in USA - for example a BMW X3 - then he has to pay 10% tariff. And a Chinese will not buy any longer a BMW "made in the USA". To expensive. If BMW-USA needs parts from Europe they will have to pay 2.5%. Trump likes to increase the tarrifs from 2.5% to 25%, because he likes to do an economical war (economical wars cause often "normal" wars too). On the other side he had stopped TTIP (_Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership_) which should solve problems with tariffs.
> 
> So: Donald Trump likes to speak with no one - he likes to give orders and all others have to be loyal and to do what he says. That's why Mexico payed a wall for Trump and 800,000 US-Americans had serios problems with their money. And why for heavens sake likes Tump to see in South Caroline a problem for the national security of the USA? Do they like to become a Bundesland (State) of Germany? Do they produce nuclear tanks because they like to start world war 3 there to overtake the USA, so all US-Amercinas have to speak the language of South-Carolina with a German accent?
Click to expand...

Trump is catastrophic, no doubt. But in the end, whether they impose high tariffs or not is only up to them to decide.
National Security Threats. Those are empty phrases. But they enable the President to take measures without Congress as far as I know.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester
> 
> I hope I'm not wrong - but I have to be intuitive, because I don't have the time now to try to find out, who you are and why you say what you say.. But it is important for everyone to know that to be a Nazi makes no one to a German - nor comes anyone in the near of the thoughts of Germans, when someone is using stupid clichees of World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is a German, but my father is a Spaniard.
Click to expand...


Best greetings and saludo.



> I am born in Wuppertal as a German and have been a German ever since.



And a Spaniard too. This is called today "multi-culti" and was called in former times "normal". And I don't understand why you are interested in world war 2 in this context.



> I have been raised German-Christian (didn´t work out, lol) and German is my national identity.



First of all is "German" not a national identity. My national identity is (1) Bavarian (2) European (3) German ... For me is for example the mentality in Switzerland much more important than every nonsense the Prussians ever made. And I understand the mentality of Friesians much more easy than the Hessians in Bankfurt.

Second: A German is a Catholic - like your father - or a Protestant - like your mother. (By the way: The Spaniards did forbid in Wuppertal from 1625-1627 a protestant church service. Funny, isn't it?) And Germans today are also sometimes Orthodox, what I love very much. So if a German is a Christian then he is a Catholic, Protestant or Orthodox. And a German of this confessions is in the German language a "deutscher Christ" (a Christian from Germany) but never a "Deutscher Christ" (a German Christian). The German Christians were a Nazi-organisation, which tried to overtake the Protestants in Germany. They tried to eliminate the Old Testament and all Jews in the New Testament. And out of one of the minor characters of the New Testament -  the Jew Jesus the Christ - they tried to make a son of a German soldier, who fought with a sword in the hands against his own people. Dietrich Bonhoefer and other Protestants founded as a reaction to this organized Nazi-movement the "Bekennende Kirche" - the "Confessing Church" - and excluded all "German Christians" ("Deutsche Christen" not "deutsche Christen"!) from the Christian Community. So to say "I am a German Christian" means to say "I am an enemy of all Christians in the world, independent from any confession of this Christians".



> I distinguish between fascist government and common soldier in WWII. Those soldiers were normal people.



In Germany existed a Nazi-government: Fascism and Nazism are not the same. Hitler used fascistic ideas - but the fascism in Italy or Spain was for example not antisemitic and the Spanish or Italian fascists made not death camps in industrial dimensions as the Nazis did - nor did this people continue a war for years while they knew they were wrong and lost.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk
> 
> The next step of your president will beat the german (and european) car industry with higher tariffs. But "Germany" is also the biggest car exporter of the USA. For the German car industry work in the USA about 113,000 people. Combined with this is a unbelievable exertion to qualify the people. I guess it will be together with the auto suplier industry - no9t ot vfoerget laesdmasn and others - much more jobs in the USA, which depend on "our" car manufacturers. An the US-American car manufaciteres get lots of parts from outside of the USA too. In average we think it will increase the costs for cars in the USA 2750 Euro for an average car. This is about $3100. So: $3000*17.5 million cars = 52 billion Dollars. Donald Trump has the plan to get 52 billion Dollars from the US-Americans taxpayers. How many Germans do you think will he kill with 52 billion Dollars, which the US-Amervcina taxpayer will have to pay every year to fulfill his american dream never to will see a Mercedes Benz driving on the 5th avenue? Did you ever think about to go together with this man into a psychiatric hospital instead to let him be furthermore president of the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current car tariff rates:
> EU -> USA: 2,5 %
> USA -> EU: 10 %
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a German buys for example a BMW made in USA - for example a BMW X3 - then he has to pay 10% tariff. And a Chinese will not buy any longer a BMW "made in the USA". To expensive. If BMW-USA needs parts from Europe they will have to pay 2.5%. Trump likes to increase the tarrifs from 2.5% to 25%, because he likes to do an economical war (economical wars cause often "normal" wars too). On the other side he had stopped TTIP (_Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership_) which should solve problems with tariffs.
> 
> So: Donald Trump likes to speak with no one - he likes to give orders and all others have to be loyal and to do what he says. That's why Mexico payed a wall for Trump and 800,000 US-Americans had serios problems with their money. And why for heavens sake likes Tump to see in South Caroline a problem for the national security of the USA? Do they like to become a Bundesland (State) of Germany? Do they produce nuclear tanks because they like to start world war 3 there to overtake the USA, so all US-Amercinas have to speak the language of South-Carolina with a German accent?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is catastrophic, no doubt.
Click to expand...


He's specially for the USA a catastrope - but the USA is also a catastrophe on its own in this context. It's the USA which allows Trump to do what he is doing. He established for example Kim Jong Un in North Korea, what means  supression and terror for decades in North-Korea. In my eyes this is a heavy sin of the US-politics.



> no doubt. But in the end,



There is no end. History knows not experiments, history gives not a second chance. The most negative effects of his ego-centraliced politics will appear when he will be dead.



> whether they impose high tariffs or not is only up to them to decide.



That's only the next step. The step after the next step, when no one makes business with the USA any longer, is to see them how they will send canon boats and will try to force all markets to open themselves for the "investments" of the USA. Do you know what Great Recessions are doing? They take care that some people get big assets for nothing.



> National Security Threats. Those are empty phrases.



Trump is an empty phrase.



> But they enable the President to take measures without Congress as far as I know.



Trump is one of the idiots my father had said "_A bullet is to precious to use it to eliminate such an idiot_". Every word is to much what someone says about Trump - every action is to much. But nevertheless the US-Americans and the whole world wastes time by trying to speak with someone, who understands nothing, instead to solve the real important problems of the USA and the world. To speak about World War 2 is not a problem in this context too - but only a waste of time. They - US-Americans and others  - like only to say _"Germans are evil - that's why we are good"._ The USA made good experiences with Germany as their enemy. They gave weapons and credits to all nations, which fought against Germany in world war 1. As a result of this the USA doubled their economy - and Germany paid this in many ways. I fear unconsciously US-Americans always live in the hope they will become rich, when they attack Germany. The German tradition is another one. Lots of our ancestors destroyed everything, what they had conquered and gave all this goods to the gods as a sacrifice. They knew it's damned dangerous to win a war. Who wins in war will continue to do wars. They fought always for their survival  - not for their economy. The wars of Trump are not really important for us. But ... and this is a very big "but" ... the world needs serios politicians and not such stupid idiots like Trump and others. The question is the survival of the whole planet - and not the question _"Who is the alpha-wolve in a bunch of idiots?". 

_


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Best greetings and saludo.


How nice 



zaangalewa said:


> And a Spaniard too. This is called today "multi-culti" and was called in former times "normal". And I don't understand why you are interested in world war 2 in this context.


No. I don´t have Spanish nationality, only German. The WWII context: You claimed people try to become German by wearing a brown shirt.




zaangalewa said:


> First of all is "German" not a national identity. My national identity is (1) Bavarian (2) European (3) German ... For me is for example the mentality in Switzerland much more important than every nonsense the Prussians ever made. And I understand the mentality of Friesians much more easy than the Hessians in Bankfurt.


At least the Prussians offered freedom. Nobody told you what to think, what to believe, ect.
My identity remains German. The real, my, German identity includes the German nations as a unity.
When you argue like you do, all nations would fall apart.




zaangalewa said:


> Second: A German is a Catholic - like your father - or a Protestant - like your mother. (By the way: The Spaniards did forbid in Wuppertal from 1625-1627 a protestant church service. Funny, isn't it?) And Germans today are also sometimes Orthodox, what I love very much. So if a German is a Christian then he is a Catholic, Protestant or Orthodox. And a German of this confessions is in the German language a "deutscher Christ" (a Christian from Germany) but never a "Deutscher Christ" (a German Christian). The German Christians were a Nazi-organisation, which tried to overtake the Protestants in Germany. They tried to eliminate the Old Testament and all Jews in the New Testament. And out of one of the minor characters of the New Testament -  the Jew Jesus the Christ - they tried to make a son of a German soldier, who fought with a sword in the hands against his own people. Dietrich Bonhoefer and other Protestants founded as a reaction to this organized Nazi-movement the "Bekennende Kirche" - the "Confessing Church" - and excluded all "German Christians" ("Deutsche Christen" not "deutsche Christen"!) from the Christian Community. So to say "I am a German Christian" means to say "I am an enemy of all Christians in the world, independent from any confession of this Christians".


You cannot claim to know the religion of my parents. Not even I know it. I came to a foster family at the age of 8 months. Germans can be baptists too, by the way. But we didn´t go to church but to a private _Free Church_. When I say I was raised German-Christian, it means German and Christian.




zaangalewa said:


> In Germany existed a Nazi-government: Fascism and Nazism are not the same. Hitler used fascistic ideas - but the fascism in Italy or Spain was for example not antisemitic and the Spanish or Italian fascists made not death camps in industrial dimensions as the Nazis did - nor did this people continue a war for years while they knew they were wrong and lost.


It doesn´t change what I mean. If you are interested how the political mood in the Wehrmacht was in general, I can recommend you this excellent read:
Die unsichtbare Flagge – Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk
> 
> The next step of your president will beat the german (and european) car industry with higher tariffs. But "Germany" is also the biggest car exporter of the USA. For the German car industry work in the USA about 113,000 people. Combined with this is a unbelievable exertion to qualify the people. I guess it will be together with the auto suplier industry - no9t ot vfoerget laesdmasn and others - much more jobs in the USA, which depend on "our" car manufacturers. An the US-American car manufaciteres get lots of parts from outside of the USA too. In average we think it will increase the costs for cars in the USA 2750 Euro for an average car. This is about $3100. So: $3000*17.5 million cars = 52 billion Dollars. Donald Trump has the plan to get 52 billion Dollars from the US-Americans taxpayers. How many Germans do you think will he kill with 52 billion Dollars, which the US-Amervcina taxpayer will have to pay every year to fulfill his american dream never to will see a Mercedes Benz driving on the 5th avenue? Did you ever think about to go together with this man into a psychiatric hospital instead to let him be furthermore president of the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current car tariff rates:
> EU -> USA: 2,5 %
> USA -> EU: 10 %
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when a German buys for example a BMW made in USA - for example a BMW X3 - then he has to pay 10% tariff. And a Chinese will not buy any longer a BMW "made in the USA". To expensive. If BMW-USA needs parts from Europe they will have to pay 2.5%. Trump likes to increase the tarrifs from 2.5% to 25%, because he likes to do an economical war (economical wars cause often "normal" wars too). On the other side he had stopped TTIP (_Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership_) which should solve problems with tariffs.
> 
> So: Donald Trump likes to speak with no one - he likes to give orders and all others have to be loyal and to do what he says. That's why Mexico payed a wall for Trump and 800,000 US-Americans had serios problems with their money. And why for heavens sake likes Tump to see in South Caroline a problem for the national security of the USA? Do they like to become a Bundesland (State) of Germany? Do they produce nuclear tanks because they like to start world war 3 there to overtake the USA, so all US-Amercinas have to speak the language of South-Carolina with a German accent?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is catastrophic, no doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's specially for the USA a catastrope - but the USA is also a catastrophe on its own in this context. It's the USA which allows Trump to do what he is doding. He established for example Kim Jong Un in North Korea, what means  supression and terror for decades in North-Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt. But in the end,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no end. History knows not experiments, history gives not a second chance. The most negative effects of his ego-centraliced politics will appear when he will be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whether they impose high tariffs or not is only up to them to decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's only the next step. The step after the next step, when no one makes business with the USA any longer, is to see them how they will send canon boats and will try to force all markets to open themselves for the "investments" of the USA. Do you know what Great Recessions are doing? They take care that some people get big assests for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Security Threats. Those are empty phrases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is an empty phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they enable the President to take measures without Congress as far as I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is one of the idiots my father had said "_A bullet is to precious to use it to eliminate such an idiot_". Every word is to much what someone says about Trump - every action is to much. But nevertheless the US-Americasn and the whole world waste time by trying to speak with smoeone who understands nothing instead to solve the real important problems of the USA and the world. To speak about World War 2 is not a problem in this context but only a waste of time. The like only to say "Germans are evil - that's why why we are good". They made good experiences with Germany as their enemy. The USA gave weapons and credits to all nations, which fought against Germany in world war 1. As a result of this the USA doubled their economy - and Germany paid this in many ways. I fear unconsciously US-Americans always live in the hope they will become rich when they attack Germany. The German tradition is another one. Lots of our ancestors destryed everything what they had conquered and gave all gdol to the gods as a sacrifice. They knew it's damned dangerous to win a war. They fought always for their survival  - not for their economy. So let Trump destroy our economy. That's not really important for us.
Click to expand...

The USA is not important for us and never was. It is the political bonds that keep us together. With the USA trying to limit German exports while at the same time enforcing US imports on us, this bonds takes more damage. This will isolate the US and eventually limit their influence.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> ...
> 
> The USA is not important for us and never was.



That's nonsense. US-Americans are like our grandchildren.



> It is the political bonds that keep us together.



What about to do something against your brainwash? Do you think as long as you are stupid like a Trump someone will take you serios in Germany?



> With the USA trying to limit German exports



You don't understand that Trump uses only numbers on pieces of paper without reality. He intentionally ignores for example that the USA makes more money in Europe than Europe makes in the USA. The USA earns a lot of money in Europe with services.



> while at the same time enforcing US imports on us,



The problem are not imports from the USA. The problem is what to import. Gene-food for example. To import genetically modified garbage instead of food makes not any sense. Europe has to protect the own citizens - and the environment. 



> this bonds takes more damage. This will isolate the US and eventually limit their influence.



What you underestimate: this weakens "the west" = "the occident". Or with other words: this is not good for the descendants of the Romans - this is not good for us. Our idea is a strong, lovely and rational USA, which is able to control itselve on its own and takes serios the responsiblity in the eyes of god. God first.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> That's nonsense. US-Americans are like our grandchildren.


What is that supposed to mean? Trump is of German ancestry. Their national identity, however, is US-American, nothing else. When they identify with a European nation, it is strangely their former oppressor, the British Empire.
But what I actually meant is that we don´t have an economic dependence. All business with the US is extra and not essential. The US as importer needs us more than the other way round.




zaangalewa said:


> What about to do something against your brainwash? Do you think as long as you are stupid like a Trump someone will take you serios in Germany?


This makes no sense.




zaangalewa said:


> You don't understand that Trumpo uses only numbers on pieces of paper without reality. He intemntinally ignores for example that the USA makeas more money in Europe than Europe makes in the USA.


That needs to be verified. What sickens Trump is the US´ trade deficit and he tries to "correct" it with political pressure. But he needs economic measures. Gabriel said, the US must make better cars to achieve more sales in Europe.




zaangalewa said:


> The problem are not imports from the USA. The problem is what to import. Gene-food for example. To import genetically modified garbage instead of food makes not any sense.


They want us to buy their liquid fracking gas right now.




zaangalewa said:


> What you underestimate: this weakens "the west" = "the occident". Ot owthotehr wrods. thsi nisnot god for us. Our idea is a strong, lovely and rational USA, which is able to control itselve on its own.


For the US, there is no "West". There is only the US, we are just satellite states. I just read in a SPON article that the word "ally" wasn´t used for quite a while in Washington and that we have the worst relationship with the US in 70 years.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester

You speak to much, to fast and without to think and to feel. You use stereotypes. Stop this. Go and make a walk with your dog and learn from your dog how to live. And when you will now start to pee everywhere then you misunderstood what I said to you. The amount of information I gave to you is much more than you are able to think about within only a few minutes. If you like to be a German be a German. And I beg you: Learn something about the culture of your father. It's a wonderful culture.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester
> 
> You speak to much, to fast and without to think and to feel. You use stereotypes. Stop this. Go and make a walk with your dog and learn from your dog how to live. And when you will now start to pee everywhere then you misunderstood what I said to you. The amount of information I gave to you is much more than you are able to think about within only a few minutes. If you like to be a German be a German. And I beg you: Learn something about the culture of your father. It's a wonderful culture.


I like this book so much.
Die dritte Kugel – Wikipedia


----------



## zaangalewa

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I distinguish between fascist government and common soldier in WWII. Those soldiers were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> ashame such awareness is _not _universal......~S~
Click to expand...


You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.


----------



## zaangalewa

SweetSue92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... We were wrong to leave Germany a nation at all. We should have annexed it between, say, Poland, Austria and France and left Germany with nothing. I stand by every single word I just typed.
> 
> I hope my very own children do not live to regret that we left Germany standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Germans never did do the USA anything bad in history but the USA destroyed Germany two times. And now you like to erase all Germans from this planet, because most Germans say Trump is an idiot and the politics of the USA is in many ways wrong. How mad are you and your nation? Totally mad or absolutelly totally mad?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mistake me. I didn't say I wanted to "erase all *Germans* from the planet"--I'm not an actual Nazi German, see. I said after the war was lost we should have eradicated GERMANY, not its people.
Click to expand...


In Bavaria for example live sometimes Germans whose ancestors had lived here much more than 10,000 years ago in the same village. Your nation eradicated not only Bohemia, where it was once the same for example. In Prague lived Germans a long time before the first Czech arrived there. Now show me the German who lives anywhere in Bohemia 'since ever' any longer, Nazi, US-American one.

Oh by the way: Putin made clear that the USA will not go out of a nuclear conflict, which it tries to produce with nuclear middle-range missiles in Europe, without coming on its own under Russian nuclear fire in its own country. This means: Russia is now the guarantee in Europe that no one will start a nuclear war here. Your president Trump, who had destroyed the Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces Treaty in February 1st 2019, is an unbelievable idiot. _"Make the USA great again"_ - by making the USA unimportant for everyone in the world.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best greetings and saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> How nice
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a Spaniard too. This is called today "multi-culti" and was called in former times "normal". And I don't understand why you are interested in world war 2 in this context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I don´t have Spanish nationality, only German. The WWII context: You claimed people try to become German by wearing a brown shirt.
Click to expand...


Who cares about nationality, except idiots?



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all is "German" not a national identity. My national identity is (1) Bavarian (2) European (3) German ... For me is for example the mentality in Switzerland much more important than every nonsense the Prussians ever made. And I understand the mentality of Friesians much more easy than the Hessians in Bankfurt.
> 
> 
> 
> At least the Prussians offered freedom.
Click to expand...


What a nonsense. The Prussians were an army which owned a state. They had conquered one by next German country and made them to their colonies. They excluded Austria from Germany. They forced even our beloved Bavarian king to betray Bavaria and "to agree" with them. In the end they tried to make out of everyone in Germany a "Hanswurst" (=Clown), who fullfilled orders, independent how stupid this orders were - and the Prussians prepared in this way the way for the worst clown the world ever had seen: Adolf Hitler.



> Nobody told you what to think, what to believe, ect.



"Fake News" from the time after the holy empire had died. The Prussians made for example a culture fight against Catholics - not very tolerant, isn't it? And it It was by the way the Prussian Catholic Joachim Fest who was the first man, who was able to paint a realistic historical picture of the person Adolf Hitler. His father said about Hitler during the time of Hitler: _"Hitler is such a damned good liar, so that even the opposite of his lies are lies again."_



> My identity remains German.



 I did not see this identity. Now I see a poor guy, who has big problems with his identity.



> The real, my, German identity includes the German nations as a unity.



Unity?



> When you argue like you do, all nations would fall apart.



So what?



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second: A German is a Catholic - like your father - or a Protestant - like your mother. (By the way: The Spaniards did forbid in Wuppertal from 1625-1627 a protestant church service. Funny, isn't it?) And Germans today are also sometimes Orthodox, what I love very much. So if a German is a Christian then he is a Catholic, Protestant or Orthodox. And a German of this confessions is in the German language a "deutscher Christ" (a Christian from Germany) but never a "Deutscher Christ" (a German Christian). The German Christians were a Nazi-organisation, which tried to overtake the Protestants in Germany. They tried to eliminate the Old Testament and all Jews in the New Testament. And out of one of the minor characters of the New Testament -  the Jew Jesus the Christ - they tried to make a son of a German soldier, who fought with a sword in the hands against his own people. Dietrich Bonhoefer and other Protestants founded as a reaction to this organized Nazi-movement the "Bekennende Kirche" - the "Confessing Church" - and excluded all "German Christians" ("Deutsche Christen" not "deutsche Christen"!) from the Christian Community. So to say "I am a German Christian" means to say "I am an enemy of all Christians in the world, independent from any confession of this Christians".
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot claim to know the religion of my parents. Not even I know it.
Click to expand...


Ask them.



> I came to a foster family at the age of 8 months.



Good grief. So why do you think your biological parents were important for you? You are a child of god as everyone is a child of god. And your social parents overtook the responsiblity in the eyes of god to educate you. Did you love your social parents? Did they teach you well?



> Germans can be baptists too, by the way.



Baptists are Protestanst are the same in our view of the world after world war 2. The way how Hitler tried to overtake the Protestants - what has still today negative effects for the Protestants and all Christians in the whole world - was a warning for all Christians in Germany not to let reduce the christian religion to powder.



> But we didn´t go to church but to a private _Free Church_.



I guess now I understand why you are so crazy. "Private free chuch" - and you are an atheist, isn't it?



> When I say I was raised German-Christian, it means German and Christian.



You have the ability not to hear what others - in this case I - say to you. This is typical for the Anglo-American world. So let me tell you: I love it to be a Catholic. In my eyes the Christian religion is the best of all possible religions - but I am also used to think in alternatives. The alternative for the catholic church (and the orthodox church, what are the same for me) I see in Buddhism.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany existed a Nazi-government: Fascism and Nazism are not the same. Hitler used fascistic ideas - but the fascism in Italy or Spain was for example not antisemitic and the Spanish or Italian fascists made not death camps in industrial dimensions as the Nazis did - nor did this people continue a war for years while they knew they were wrong and lost.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn´t change what I mean. If you are interested how the political mood in the Wehrmacht was in general, I can recommend you this excellent read:
> Die unsichtbare Flagge – Wikipedia
Click to expand...


A doctor in world war 2? No. I don't read it. The last time when I read what an army surgeon wrote about war - it was 1618-1648 AD in the 30 years war -  I wasted to much time to feed the sharks afterwards.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Who cares about nationality, except idiots?


People living in reality.




zaangalewa said:


> What a nonsense. The Prussians were an army which owned a state. They had conquered one by next German country and made them to their colonies. They excluded Austria from Germany. They forced even our beloved Bavarian king to betray Bavaria and "to agree" with them. In the end they tried to make out of everyone in Germany a "Hanswurst" (=Clown), who fullfilled orders, independent how stupid this orders were - and the Prussians prepared in this way the way for the worst clown the world ever had seen: Adolf Hitler.


Stay with the facts. The Bundestag made the Prussian King the German Emperor.




zaangalewa said:


> I did not see this identity. Now I see a poor guy, who has big problems with his identity.


This guy is you, the "you ain´t german guy".




zaangalewa said:


> So what?


You like war? Dark age?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> ...Stay with the facts. The Bundestag made the Prussian King the German Emperor.



The Prussian king made himselve to the emperor from gods grace over Germany. The military power of Prussia allowed him to do so. He did do so in Versailles, because he liked to see in himselve an absolutistic sovereign. This was totally antiquated - and not a good politics for the modern 19th century. In case about 20 years earlier in 1849 the Prussian idiots had accepted to become "German emperor of the peoples grace" then perhaps we would today be a kind of monarchy as it is in England and perhaps we would also miss a stupid war against France and two world wars in our history - but this we would not know now.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> ...



Go to a doctor and tell him why you are suffering. Perhaps he is able to find a good psychotherapist for you.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Stay with the facts. The Bundestag made the Prussian King the German Emperor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prussian king made himselve to the emperor from gods grace over Germany. The military power of Prussia allowed him to do so. He did do so in Versailles, because he liked to see in himselve an absolutistic sovereign. This was totally antiquated - and not a good politics for the modern 19th century. In case about 20 years earlier in 1849 the Prussian idiots had accepted to become "German emperor of the peoples grace" then perhaps we would today be a kind of monarchy as it is in England and perhaps we would also miss a stupid war against France and two world wars in our history - but this we would not know now.
Click to expand...

The same offer was made to his father Friedrich but he reject the crown as "Reif aus Lehm und Dreck".
You see, you have no idea about history.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a doctor and tell him why you are suffering. Perhaps he is able to find a good psychotherapist for you.
Click to expand...

You are just a spiteful fool.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about nationality, except idiots?
> 
> 
> 
> People living in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nonsense. The Prussians were an army which owned a state. They had conquered one by next German country and made them to their colonies. They excluded Austria from Germany. They forced even our beloved Bavarian king to betray Bavaria and "to agree" with them. In the end they tried to make out of everyone in Germany a "Hanswurst" (=Clown), who fullfilled orders, independent how stupid this orders were - and the Prussians prepared in this way the way for the worst clown the world ever had seen: Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay with the facts. The Bundestag made the Prussian King the German Emperor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not see this identity. Now I see a poor guy, who has big problems with his identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is you, the "you ain´t german guy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You like war? Dark age?
Click to expand...


Okay. You was succesful in hoaxing me. You have not any real idea about Germans and Germany. Why for heavens sake do you do such stupid things? Do you think it's without any importance what you are doing and saying? Life is a joke? Are all US-Americans meanwhile such freaks like you and Donald Trump? By the way. North Korea suffers hunger. It would had been better your president never had spoken with the tryant of North Korea.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a doctor and tell him why you are suffering. Perhaps he is able to find a good psychotherapist for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just a spiteful fool.
Click to expand...


And you never had anything to do with Christians - otherwise you never had said this now. And if you would be a German then you would know that I mean this very concrete what I said to you here. You need a psychotherapy!


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> ... The same offer was made to his father Friedrich but he reject the crown as "Reif aus Lehm und Dreck".
> You see, you have no idea about history.



Fridericus Rex defined in this way the Germans (he never spoke German, he spoke Polish and French), who had offered him the crown of Germany, as muck and mud. Germans were only good enough to die for him and his dogs on his battlefields

.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The same offer was made to his father Friedrich but he reject the crown as "Reif aus Lehm und Dreck".
> You see, you have no idea about history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fridericus Rex defined in this way the Germans (he never spoke German, he spoke Polish and French), who had offered him the crown of Germany, as muck and mud. Germans were only good enough to die for him and his dogs on his battlefields
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Listen, the North-South conflict is over. No need to fling shit at anyone.


----------



## SweetSue92

theHawk said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be afraid.  We have to keep an eye on the Germans.  Their stupid ideas started two world wars, and their current brand of stupidity is leading Europe to another world war.  We’ll be there to correct your wrongs again.  Of course it will end up costing the Germans millions of lives.
Click to expand...


No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bleipriester

SweetSue92 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be afraid.  We have to keep an eye on the Germans.  Their stupid ideas started two world wars, and their current brand of stupidity is leading Europe to another world war.  We’ll be there to correct your wrongs again.  Of course it will end up costing the Germans millions of lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
Click to expand...

You voted, you go.


----------



## SweetSue92

Bleipriester said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be afraid.  We have to keep an eye on the Germans.  Their stupid ideas started two world wars, and their current brand of stupidity is leading Europe to another world war.  We’ll be there to correct your wrongs again.  Of course it will end up costing the Germans millions of lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted, you go.
Click to expand...


What on earth are you talking about? I have no obligation to anyone in Europe, and neither do you. We have enough work to do here. If you feel obligated to save Europe for pity's sake, then YOU go.


----------



## Bleipriester

SweetSue92 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be afraid.  We have to keep an eye on the Germans.  Their stupid ideas started two world wars, and their current brand of stupidity is leading Europe to another world war.  We’ll be there to correct your wrongs again.  Of course it will end up costing the Germans millions of lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted, you go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What on earth are you talking about? I have no obligation to anyone in Europe, and neither do you. We have enough work to do here. If you feel obligated to save Europe for pity's sake, then YOU go.
Click to expand...

I am already there.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The same offer was made to his father Friedrich but he reject the crown as "Reif aus Lehm und Dreck".
> You see, you have no idea about history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fridericus Rex defined in this way the Germans (he never spoke German, he spoke Polish and French), who had offered him the crown of Germany, as muck and mud. Germans were only good enough to die for him and his dogs on his battlefields
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, the North-South conflict is over. No need to fling shit at anyone.
Click to expand...


Which North-South conflict? The last Prussian emperor over Germany William II was a Brit (and German), who was educated from his grandma Queen Victoria in England. He destroyed Germany with his extraordinary brutal and cruel character, which he showed very good in his hun speech, where he supported practically the right of the British nobles to be drug dealers in China, what was the deeper reason for the conflicts in China. And in his speech he made not any difference between soldiers and criminal murderers. William II supported by the way also Lothar von Trotha. Leading Germans in Namibia asked the emperor more than only one time to replace the incompetent idiot Lothar von Trotha. But the emperor was in his mind as brutal and cruel as Lothar von Trotha was. Both were without a great respect of life. Both were personally responsible for the Herero massacre - the first genocide in the 20th century.


----------



## zaangalewa

SweetSue92 said:


> ... No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.



Do you know what it means for Europe and your own country USA to install intermediate range nuclear forces in Poland, Hungaria and the Ukraine? Besides the nucelar waste of Europe also the end of your own country.

We - all mankind - has by the way a much more bigger problem than the US-American dream of a dead Europe and the US-American paralytic delusions in context the problem climate change. The insects are dying out! Insects are the base of the eco-systems of the planet. This catastrophe will be able to kill the biopsphere where from we are all a part on our own. What is your nation doing to fight against this most important problem in the world? Not to speak about? Not to notice anything, because it makes no one happy to see the results of the own wrongness?

Here's some information about the problem: Scientists warn insects could be extinct 'within a century' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Bleipriester

New poll:


----------



## Cellblock2429

zaangalewa said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what it means for Europe and your own country USA to install intermediate range nuclear forces in Poland, Hungaria and the Ukraine? Besides the nucelar waste of Europe also the end of your own country.
> 
> We - all mankind - has by the way a much more bigger problem than the US-American dream of a dead Europe and the US-American paralytic delusions in context the problem climate change. The insects are dying out! Insects are the base of the eco-systems of the planet. This catastrophe will be able to kill the biopsphere where from we are all a part on our own. What is your nation doing to fight against this most important problem in the world? Not to speak about? Not to notice anything, because it makes no one happy to see the results of the own wrongness?
> 
> Here's some information about the problem: Scientists warn insects could be extinct 'within a century' | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

/—/ We don’t have a dream of ax dead Europe. If we did, we wouldn’t have saved their sorry azzes twice during the last century and would have let the USSR roll over them. What a stupid Strawman argument.


----------



## Litwin

fncceo said:


> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.


and the *saved *from Marxist- satanism Asiatic occupation


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> New poll:


LOL. kim 17%,  putler vova 8% German people a re not very intelligent


----------



## Likkmee

fncceo said:


> They should fear us ... we kicked their arses twice already.


You a Ruskie ?


----------



## Votto

Bleipriester said:


> New poll:


That's what happens when a country kicks your arse twice.

Don't make them do it again.


----------



## Bleipriester

Votto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when a country kicks your arse twice.
> 
> Don't make them do it again.
Click to expand...

Don´t be silly.


----------



## Kilroy2

Bleipriester said:


> New poll:



So I wonder if this is how the world perception of the US is being shaped under Trump

The axis of evil has shifted


----------



## ESay

Kilroy2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> New poll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wonder if this is how the world perception of the US is being shaped under Trump
> 
> The axis of evil has shifted
Click to expand...

Nah, it is the Germans. Never mind.


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what it means for Europe and your own country USA to install intermediate range nuclear forces in Poland, Hungaria and the Ukraine? Besides the nucelar waste of Europe also the end of your own country.
> 
> We - all mankind - has by the way a much more bigger problem than the US-American dream of a dead Europe and the US-American paralytic delusions in context the problem climate change. The insects are dying out! Insects are the base of the eco-systems of the planet. This catastrophe will be able to kill the biopsphere where from we are all a part on our own. What is your nation doing to fight against this most important problem in the world? Not to speak about? Not to notice anything, because it makes no one happy to see the results of the own wrongness?
> 
> Here's some information about the problem: Scientists warn insects could be extinct 'within a century' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—/ We don’t have a dream of ax dead Europe. If we did, we wouldn’t have saved their sorry azzes twice during the last century and would have let the USSR roll over them. What a stupid Strawman argument.
Click to expand...

Of course we did the first two wars over Republican resistance. I used to be for isolationism which was a disaster and ruined the league of Nations and the treaty of Versailles at the same time. Since then they have been the military industrial complex pretty much a disaster also. Your trumpian feelings on this today are also a disaster. How does it feel to be a Russian asset?


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what it means for Europe and your own country USA to install intermediate range nuclear forces in Poland, Hungaria and the Ukraine? Besides the nucelar waste of Europe also the end of your own country.
> 
> We - all mankind - has by the way a much more bigger problem than the US-American dream of a dead Europe and the US-American paralytic delusions in context the problem climate change. The insects are dying out! Insects are the base of the eco-systems of the planet. This catastrophe will be able to kill the biopsphere where from we are all a part on our own. What is your nation doing to fight against this most important problem in the world? Not to speak about? Not to notice anything, because it makes no one happy to see the results of the own wrongness?
> 
> Here's some information about the problem: Scientists warn insects could be extinct 'within a century' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—/ We don’t have a dream of ax dead Europe. If we did, we wouldn’t have saved their sorry azzes twice during the last century and would have let the USSR roll over them. What a stupid Strawman argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we did the first two wars over Republican resistance. I used to be for isolationism which was a disaster and ruined the league of Nations and the treaty of Versailles at the same time. Since then they have been the military industrial complex pretty much a disaster also. Your trumpian feelings on this today are also a disaster. How does it feel to be a Russian asset?
Click to expand...

/—-/ I wouldn’t know. How does it feel to be a cannibal?


----------



## CWayne

All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.

Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.

When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.

I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.


----------



## ESay

CWayne said:


> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.


What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?


----------



## Bleipriester

ESay said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
Click to expand...

Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?


----------



## Correll

ESay said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
Click to expand...



Don't know, don't care. I'm sure it will all work out fine for them.


----------



## ESay

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
Click to expand...

Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.


----------



## Bleipriester

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
Click to expand...

If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
Click to expand...

/——/ Due to its strategic location and the many armies fighting on its soil Belgium has often been called the "battlefield of Europe" or the "cockpit of Europe". History of Belgium - Wikipedia


----------



## Bleipriester

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Due to its strategic location and the many armies fighting on its soil Belgium has often been called the "battlefield of Europe" or the "cockpit of Europe". History of Belgium - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

But now it is the center of our union. I guess your forgot that or didn´t know at all.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Due to its strategic location and the many armies fighting on its soil Belgium has often been called the "battlefield of Europe" or the "cockpit of Europe". History of Belgium - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But now it is the center of our union. I guess your forgot that or didn´t know at all.
Click to expand...

/----/ I worked for Janssen Pharmaceutica (Division of J&J) from 1986 - 1992. They developed Fentanyl. It was based in Belgium. The original logo was a deer looking up to see the next invading army. That's what I know.


----------



## ESay

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
Click to expand...

The countries I mentioned in the previous post were just examples to show that 'the Europeans' mostly comprise of small states which cannot counter Germany and Russia in the case of a possible conflict. 

Actually, we already discussed it with you, IIRC. And I told you that the division lies between Eastern and Western Europe in this matter. The East European countries view Russia as a threat and seek to defend themselves from it; while the West European countries see it as one of the main economic partners and seek a closer cooperation. 

'Who is going to protect them?' isn't a correct form of the question. They should do their best to boost their capabilities to counter possible aggression as far as possible. But even their combined forces can't be on pair with Russia's. So, I am in faviour of creating of some organization similar to Nato, but for East European countries, with the US, Canada and Britain taking part in it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Due to its strategic location and the many armies fighting on its soil Belgium has often been called the "battlefield of Europe" or the "cockpit of Europe". History of Belgium - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But now it is the center of our union. I guess your forgot that or didn´t know at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ I worked for Janssen Pharmaceutica (Division of J&J) from 1986 - 1992. They developed Fentanyl. It was based in Belgium. The original logo was a deer looking up to see the next invading army. That's what I know.
Click to expand...

So now that we have solved that question, what´s that threat to Belgium.


----------



## Bleipriester

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries I mentioned in the previous post were just examples to show that 'the Europeans' mostly comprise of small states which cannot counter Germany and Russia in the case of a possible conflict.
> 
> Actually, we already discussed it with you, IIRC. And I told you that the division lies between Eastern and Western Europe in this matter. The East European countries view Russia as a threat and seek to defend themselves from it; while the West European countries see it as one of the main economic partners and seek a closer cooperation.
> 
> 'Who is going to protect them?' isn't a correct form of the question. They should do their best to boost their capabilities to counter possible aggression as far as possible. But even their combined forces can't be on pair with Russia's. So, I am in faviour of creating of some organization similar to Nato, but for East European countries, with the US, Canada and Britain taking part in it.
Click to expand...

We can argue that Mexico is frightened by the US, as well...


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bleipriester said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> 
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Due to its strategic location and the many armies fighting on its soil Belgium has often been called the "battlefield of Europe" or the "cockpit of Europe". History of Belgium - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But now it is the center of our union. I guess your forgot that or didn´t know at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ I worked for Janssen Pharmaceutica (Division of J&J) from 1986 - 1992. They developed Fentanyl. It was based in Belgium. The original logo was a deer looking up to see the next invading army. That's what I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now that we have solved that question, what´s that threat to Belgium.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Oh nothing you goof ball. Your meme fits you well.


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what it means for Europe and your own country USA to install intermediate range nuclear forces in Poland, Hungaria and the Ukraine? Besides the nucelar waste of Europe also the end of your own country.
> 
> We - all mankind - has by the way a much more bigger problem than the US-American dream of a dead Europe and the US-American paralytic delusions in context the problem climate change. The insects are dying out! Insects are the base of the eco-systems of the planet. This catastrophe will be able to kill the biopsphere where from we are all a part on our own. What is your nation doing to fight against this most important problem in the world? Not to speak about? Not to notice anything, because it makes no one happy to see the results of the own wrongness?
> 
> Here's some information about the problem: Scientists warn insects could be extinct 'within a century' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—/ We don’t have a dream of ax dead Europe. If we did, we wouldn’t have saved their sorry azzes twice during the last century and would have let the USSR roll over them. What a stupid Strawman argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we did the first two wars over Republican resistance. I used to be for isolationism which was a disaster and ruined the league of Nations and the treaty of Versailles at the same time. Since then they have been the military industrial complex pretty much a disaster also. Your trumpian feelings on this today are also a disaster. How does it feel to be a Russian asset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I wouldn’t know. How does it feel to be a cannibal?
Click to expand...

Republicans are the ones admiring Putin an oligarch tyrant and probably the puppeteer of the orange clown. I see we're giving away Libya to the Turks and Russians now along with Syria and Iraq going to Russia and Iran. North Korea is now a player on the world stage thanks to the clown. This is really so dumb it's probably treasonous. making friends with Putin and Kim jong-un while screwing up alliances with Democratic friends.... And your admiration of RT another propaganda outlet. You are totally misinformed although this link mayb correct


----------



## Cellblock2429

francoHFW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... No way. I don't want to be there to correct their wrongs. To save who? England? Nope. Spain? Nope. Who? Maybe Poland or Hungary, true allies. The rest of Europe can go hang as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what it means for Europe and your own country USA to install intermediate range nuclear forces in Poland, Hungaria and the Ukraine? Besides the nucelar waste of Europe also the end of your own country.
> 
> We - all mankind - has by the way a much more bigger problem than the US-American dream of a dead Europe and the US-American paralytic delusions in context the problem climate change. The insects are dying out! Insects are the base of the eco-systems of the planet. This catastrophe will be able to kill the biopsphere where from we are all a part on our own. What is your nation doing to fight against this most important problem in the world? Not to speak about? Not to notice anything, because it makes no one happy to see the results of the own wrongness?
> 
> Here's some information about the problem: Scientists warn insects could be extinct 'within a century' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—/ We don’t have a dream of ax dead Europe. If we did, we wouldn’t have saved their sorry azzes twice during the last century and would have let the USSR roll over them. What a stupid Strawman argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we did the first two wars over Republican resistance. I used to be for isolationism which was a disaster and ruined the league of Nations and the treaty of Versailles at the same time. Since then they have been the military industrial complex pretty much a disaster also. Your trumpian feelings on this today are also a disaster. How does it feel to be a Russian asset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I wouldn’t know. How does it feel to be a cannibal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans are the ones admiring Putin and oligarch tyrant and probably the puppeteer of the orange clown. I see we're giving away Libya to the Turks and Russians now along with Syria and Iraq going to Russia and Iran. North Korea is now a player on the world stage thanks to the clown. This is really so dumb it's probably treasonous. making friends with Putin and Kim jong-un while screwing up alliances with Democratic friends....
Click to expand...

/—-/ None of that is true, it’s just your twisted distortions. Get a life.


----------



## francoHFW

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what it means for Europe and your own country USA to install intermediate range nuclear forces in Poland, Hungaria and the Ukraine? Besides the nucelar waste of Europe also the end of your own country.
> 
> We - all mankind - has by the way a much more bigger problem than the US-American dream of a dead Europe and the US-American paralytic delusions in context the problem climate change. The insects are dying out! Insects are the base of the eco-systems of the planet. This catastrophe will be able to kill the biopsphere where from we are all a part on our own. What is your nation doing to fight against this most important problem in the world? Not to speak about? Not to notice anything, because it makes no one happy to see the results of the own wrongness?
> 
> Here's some information about the problem: Scientists warn insects could be extinct 'within a century' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /—/ We don’t have a dream of ax dead Europe. If we did, we wouldn’t have saved their sorry azzes twice during the last century and would have let the USSR roll over them. What a stupid Strawman argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we did the first two wars over Republican resistance. I used to be for isolationism which was a disaster and ruined the league of Nations and the treaty of Versailles at the same time. Since then they have been the military industrial complex pretty much a disaster also. Your trumpian feelings on this today are also a disaster. How does it feel to be a Russian asset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ I wouldn’t know. How does it feel to be a cannibal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans are the ones admiring Putin and oligarch tyrant and probably the puppeteer of the orange clown. I see we're giving away Libya to the Turks and Russians now along with Syria and Iraq going to Russia and Iran. North Korea is now a player on the world stage thanks to the clown. This is really so dumb it's probably treasonous. making friends with Putin and Kim jong-un while screwing up alliances with Democratic friends....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ None of that is true, it’s just your twisted distortions. Get a life.
Click to expand...

You don't know that Iran and Russia are dominant in Syria and Iraq now? And turkey is giving weapons to the Tripoli libyans? You really ought to try a real news Operation. Google Google news it has Fox and all the other media outlets. So you can see how off GOP propaganda is from every respected media in the world. Not RT thank you very much...


----------



## CWayne

ESay said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
Click to expand...

Not our problem.


----------



## ESay

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you again intervening to fend off surreal threats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surreal? The history showed at least twice that they aren't that surreal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If in your opinion the small countries must be protected from the powerful, who is going to protect them?
> And yes, surreal. How are Germany and Russia threatening Belgium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The countries I mentioned in the previous post were just examples to show that 'the Europeans' mostly comprise of small states which cannot counter Germany and Russia in the case of a possible conflict.
> 
> Actually, we already discussed it with you, IIRC. And I told you that the division lies between Eastern and Western Europe in this matter. The East European countries view Russia as a threat and seek to defend themselves from it; while the West European countries see it as one of the main economic partners and seek a closer cooperation.
> 
> 'Who is going to protect them?' isn't a correct form of the question. They should do their best to boost their capabilities to counter possible aggression as far as possible. But even their combined forces can't be on pair with Russia's. So, I am in faviour of creating of some organization similar to Nato, but for East European countries, with the US, Canada and Britain taking part in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can argue that Mexico is frightened by the US, as well...
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## ESay

CWayne said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not our problem.
Click to expand...

I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.


----------



## MaryL

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung


And? Lets  conflate  "National socialism" into anything or anyone that  isn't a gullible fool.


----------



## Markle

Bleipriester said:


> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung



I have a difficult time understanding why you think Germany, being afraid of the US is a bad thing.  We trusted Germany twice in the past!

Maybe y'all should take a look at yourself before worrying about the USA protecting you.

*Germans Leaving Germany 'In Droves'
by Soeren Kern
October 20, 2016 at 5:00 am*


More than 1.5 million Germans, many of them highly educated, left Germany during the past decade. — _Die Welt_.


Germany is facing a spike in migrant crime, including an epidemic of rapes and sexual assaults. Mass migration is also accelerating the Islamization of Germany. Many Germans appear to be losing hope about the future direction of their country.


"We refugees... do not want to live in the same country with you. You can, and I think you should, leave Germany. And please take Saxony and the Alternative for Germany (AfD) with you.... Why do you not go to another country? We are sick of you!" — Aras Bacho an 18-year-old Syrian migrant, in _Der Freitag_, October 2016.


A real estate agent in a town near Lake Balaton, a popular tourist destination in western Hungary, said that 80% of the Germans relocating there cite the migration crisis as the main reason for their desire to leave Germany.

Germans Leaving Germany 'In Droves'


----------



## Markle

Bleipriester said:


> *The USA is not important for us and never was.* It is the political bonds that keep us together. With the USA trying to limit German exports while at the same time enforcing US imports on us, this bonds takes more damage. This will isolate the US and eventually limit their influence.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.



Nonsense!

The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.

Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Okay. You was succesful in hoaxing me. You have not any real idea about Germans and Germany. Why for heavens sake do you do such stupid things? Do you think it's without any importance what you are doing and saying? Life is a joke? Are all US-Americans meanwhile such freaks like you and Donald Trump? By the way. North Korea suffers hunger. *It would had been better your president never had spoken with the tryant of North Korea.*



Why?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Germany is going to call on the USA to combat their inevitable transition to an Islamic State


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Markle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a difficult time understanding why you think Germany, being afraid of the US is a bad thing.  We trusted Germany twice in the past!
> 
> Maybe y'all should take a look at yourself before worrying about the USA protecting you.
> 
> *Germans Leaving Germany 'In Droves'
> by Soeren Kern
> October 20, 2016 at 5:00 am*
> 
> 
> More than 1.5 million Germans, many of them highly educated, left Germany during the past decade. — _Die Welt_.
> 
> 
> Germany is facing a spike in migrant crime, including an epidemic of rapes and sexual assaults. Mass migration is also accelerating the Islamization of Germany. Many Germans appear to be losing hope about the future direction of their country.
> 
> 
> "We refugees... do not want to live in the same country with you. You can, and I think you should, leave Germany. And please take Saxony and the Alternative for Germany (AfD) with you.... Why do you not go to another country? We are sick of you!" — Aras Bacho an 18-year-old Syrian migrant, in _Der Freitag_, October 2016.
> 
> 
> A real estate agent in a town near Lake Balaton, a popular tourist destination in western Hungary, said that 80% of the Germans relocating there cite the migration crisis as the main reason for their desire to leave Germany.
> Germans Leaving Germany 'In Droves'
Click to expand...

Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.
Click to expand...


Your soldiers use drugs too.



> It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.



No. It was not under free trade in public during world war 2.  After the war the use of this drug was over. In 2014 had appeared in Germany the first public study about the drug chrystal meth (German: Pervitin, Metaamphetamine). This drug is used in public now since about 20 years. This phenomenon is independent from world war 2. Chrystal Meth came as a drug from the USA to Germany. In places like the Czech republic (extremely "tolerant" laws in case of drugs) lots of people produce this drug and sell it in Germany for example.



> The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible,



"Blitzkrieg" (=war in speed of lightening) is a word, which was practically only used from the English propaganda. France had a problem with the Maginot line and Germany used the first time in history skydivers, which had attacked this defense wall from direction France. Bad luck for France. And before this had happened Germany had won very fast against Poland - but Poland was just simple without an army, which had had any chance against the German army.



> a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.



You imagine Germans = German soldiers = SS = Nazis = monsters. And you think the explanation are drugs. That's the stereotype which allows you to kill without any scruple as many Germans as you like to kill. For example with a bomb Mrs. Smith in Nürnberg in her living room during world war 2, where she watered her flowers. Who did you say is a monster and who did you say is not a monster?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. You was succesful in hoaxing me. You have not any real idea about Germans and Germany. Why for heavens sake do you do such stupid things? Do you think it's without any importance what you are doing and saying? Life is a joke? Are all US-Americans meanwhile such freaks like you and Donald Trump? By the way. North Korea suffers hunger. *It would had been better your president never had spoken with the tryant of North Korea.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


It was the first time that the highest leader of the western world spoke with a Korean tyrant. But Kim Yong Chun is only a criminal tyrant in the third generation of criminal tyrants. He should be in jail. But president Donald Trump made Kim Yong Chun to an important man and strengthened his influence within his own country North Korea. The same time this minimized the last rests of hope in North Korea.


----------



## Mindful

CrusaderFrank said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you visit my town you can ask any of the Jungenbumser and they will start singing an alleluia on the US but the reality looks different. The new annual security report by Allensbach includes many factors like economic development, crime, terrorism, cataclysm, ect. But it is astonishing that all this threats are dwarfed by the fear of the US government.
> Trump is fueling this fear but he is not the actual catalyst in my opinion. With Trump, the government has just dropped all pretense, that´s all.
> 
> "The security report 2019 shows clearly: For the German citizens there is one central instability factor that terrifies them. And that is the USA under Trump."
> 
> Sicherheitsreport 2019 | Sicherheitsreport - Centrum für Strategie und Höhere Führung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a difficult time understanding why you think Germany, being afraid of the US is a bad thing.  We trusted Germany twice in the past!
> 
> Maybe y'all should take a look at yourself before worrying about the USA protecting you.
> 
> *Germans Leaving Germany 'In Droves'
> by Soeren Kern
> October 20, 2016 at 5:00 am*
> 
> 
> More than 1.5 million Germans, many of them highly educated, left Germany during the past decade. — _Die Welt_.
> 
> 
> Germany is facing a spike in migrant crime, including an epidemic of rapes and sexual assaults. Mass migration is also accelerating the Islamization of Germany. Many Germans appear to be losing hope about the future direction of their country.
> 
> 
> "We refugees... do not want to live in the same country with you. You can, and I think you should, leave Germany. And please take Saxony and the Alternative for Germany (AfD) with you.... Why do you not go to another country? We are sick of you!" — Aras Bacho an 18-year-old Syrian migrant, in _Der Freitag_, October 2016.
> 
> 
> A real estate agent in a town near Lake Balaton, a popular tourist destination in western Hungary, said that 80% of the Germans relocating there cite the migration crisis as the main reason for their desire to leave Germany.
> Germans Leaving Germany 'In Droves'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor
Click to expand...



Many Germans are also of this opinion too.


----------



## zaangalewa

CrusaderFrank said:


> Germany is going to call on the USA to combat their inevitable transition to an Islamic State





CrusaderFrank said:


> Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor





Mindful said:


> Many Germans are also of this opinion too.



And who of you thinks he is sane?


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is going to call on the USA to combat their inevitable transition to an Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Germans are also of this opinion too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who of you thinks he is sane?
Click to expand...


I'm not a doctor, who makes medical diagnosis.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is going to call on the USA to combat their inevitable transition to an Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Germans are also of this opinion too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who of you thinks he is sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doctor, who makes medical diagnosis.
Click to expand...


Then try to find out in another way what's wrong with you, anti-German. For example: When you don't fall out of your bed in the night, but from the ceiling, then perhaps you are a bat.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is going to call on the USA to combat their inevitable transition to an Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Germans are also of this opinion too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who of you thinks he is sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doctor, who makes medical diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then try to find out in another way what's wrong with you, anti-German. For example: When you don't fall out of your bed in the night, but from the ceiling, then perhaps you are a bat.
Click to expand...


Trolling again?


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is going to call on the USA to combat their inevitable transition to an Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Germans are also of this opinion too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who of you thinks he is sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doctor, who makes medical diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then try to find out in another way what's wrong with you, anti-German. For example: When you don't fall out of your bed in the night, but from the ceiling, then perhaps you are a bat.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling again?
Click to expand...


1, 2, 3, 4, ... 4 ... 4 ... 4 ... only 4? .. Damn. No! Here it is: 5! My little finger is a little little sometimes - but for sure I have more than 4 fingers. Whether all anti-refugee themes worldwide have more than 3 brain cells is another thing.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is going to call on the USA to combat their inevitable transition to an Islamic State
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merkel was Germany's biggest traitor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Germans are also of this opinion too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who of you thinks he is sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a doctor, who makes medical diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then try to find out in another way what's wrong with you, anti-German. For example: When you don't fall out of your bed in the night, but from the ceiling, then perhaps you are a bat.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, ... 4 ... 4 ... 4 ... only 4? .. Damn. No! Here it is: 5! My little finger is a little little sometimes - but for sure I have more than 4 fingers. Whether all anti-refugee themes worldwide have more than 3 brain cells is another thing.
Click to expand...


You already got us in to trouble. You and Ding.


----------



## Bleipriester

Markle said:


> Maybe y'all should take a look at yourself before worrying about the USA protecting you.


Maybe you do.
I know well that Germany is turning into a shithole and those leaving face the consequences of their own electoral behavior. I have no money, I can´t leave.


----------



## Bleipriester

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
Click to expand...

The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> ="Markle, post: 23892196, member: 57289"]
> Maybe y'all should take a look at yourself before worrying about the USA protecting you.





> Maybe you do.
> I know well that Germany is turning into a shithole and those leaving face the consequences of their own electoral behavior. I have no money, I can´t leave.



Do you really think it is a shithole?

It still has that elegant edge. Italian styled clothes, trendy coffee shops.

Pretty girls; tight jeans; nice derrières.

The police and the doctors look like movie stars.


Pity about the Beamters


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
Click to expand...


I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who of you thinks he is sane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a doctor, who makes medical diagnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then try to find out in another way what's wrong with you, anti-German. For example: When you don't fall out of your bed in the night, but from the ceiling, then perhaps you are a bat.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, ... 4 ... 4 ... 4 ... only 4? .. Damn. No! Here it is: 5! My little finger is a little little sometimes - but for sure I have more than 4 fingers. Whether all anti-refugee themes worldwide have more than 3 brain cells is another thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already got us in to trouble. You and Ding.
Click to expand...


No idea what you speak about nor who "Ding" is and what he said to your "us", whoever this us is.


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a doctor, who makes medical diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then try to find out in another way what's wrong with you, anti-German. For example: When you don't fall out of your bed in the night, but from the ceiling, then perhaps you are a bat.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trolling again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, ... 4 ... 4 ... 4 ... only 4? .. Damn. No! Here it is: 5! My little finger is a little little sometimes - but for sure I have more than 4 fingers. Whether all anti-refugee themes worldwide have more than 3 brain cells is another thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already got us in to trouble. You and Ding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea what you speak about nor who "Ding" is and what he said to your "us", whoever this us is.
Click to expand...


Don't worry about it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Do you really think it is a shithole?
> 
> It still has that elegant edge. Italian styled clothes, trendy coffee shops.
> 
> Pretty girls; tight jeans; nice derrières.
> 
> The police and the doctors look like movie stars.
> 
> 
> Pity about the Beamters


It depends on where you are.

Polizei: Wo Beamte Zielscheiben in Uniform sind - WELT

The shithole spots are expanding.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
Click to expand...

The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
Click to expand...


You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.

So much for the EU.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
Click to expand...

It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
Click to expand...


What's that?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...

Read here:
Diazepam - Wikipedia


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read here:
> Diazepam - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I was looking at the disclaimers. 

Is that the stuff they give you in hospitals? Pre OP  sedatives?


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read here:
> Diazepam - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking at the disclaimers.
> 
> Is that the stuff they give you in hospitals? Pre OP  sedatives?
Click to expand...

You can go to the doctor, pretend to be a junkie, jitter a little. Then you get a recipe and you have to pay about two €, depending on the package size. The junkies then eat it or sell it to buy H.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.  It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.  The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible, a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
Click to expand...


It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester 

Nothing is "funny" in context with you, criminal. You are directly on the way to jail. Between "drug" and "medicine" is not a big difference. Diazepam is a damned dangerous drug - specially in context with other drugs or alcohol. The correct use of this drug for health care needs professional support.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read here:
> Diazepam - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking at the disclaimers.
> 
> Is that the stuff they give you in hospitals? Pre OP  sedatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go to the doctor, pretend to be a junkie, jitter a little. Then you get a recipe and you have to pay about two €, depending on the package size. The junkies then eat it or sell it to buy H.
Click to expand...


Good grief. Should you not slowly start to live? What you describe here is called "fraud". Fraud is a crime. And what you do here is to give drug addicts and alcohol addicts wrong tips. The worst case scenario is someone dies, because of your bullshit ideas.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had their stuff, too. No need to go nuts. Such drugs were normal back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.
Click to expand...

I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read here:
> Diazepam - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking at the disclaimers.
> 
> Is that the stuff they give you in hospitals? Pre OP  sedatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can go to the doctor, pretend to be a junkie, jitter a little. Then you get a recipe and you have to pay about two €, depending on the package size. The junkies then eat it or sell it to buy H.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief. Should you not slowly start to live? What you describe here is called "fraud". Fraud is a crime. And what you do here is to give drug addicts and alcohol addicts wrong tips. The worst case scenario is someone dies, because of your bullshit ideas.
Click to expand...

It is not my idea but what is happening.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think, in the 19th century, one could buy opium from the regular chemist.
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
Click to expand...


"Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is about 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totally wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your soldiers use drugs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was not under free trade in public during world war 2.  After the war the use of this drug was over. In 2014 had appeared in Germany the first public study about the drug chrystal meth (German: Pervitin, Metaamphetamine). This drug is used in public now since about 20 years. This phenomenon is independent from world war 2. Chrystal Meth came as a drug from the USA to Germany. In places like the Czech republic (extremely "tolerant" laws in case of drugs) lots of people produce this drug and sell it in Germany for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Blitzkrieg" (=war in speed of lightening) is a word, which was practically only used from the English propaganda. France had a problem with the Maginot line and Germany used the first time in history skydivers, which had attacked this defense wall from direction France. Bad luck for France. And before this had happened Germany had won very fast against Poland - but Poland was just simple without an army, which had had any chance against the German army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You imagine Germans = German soldiers = SS = Nazis = monsters. And you think the explanation are drugs. That's the stereotype which allows you to kill without any scruple as many Germans as you like to kill. For example with a bomb Mrs. Smith in Nürnberg in her living room during world war 2, where she watered her flowers. Who did you say is a monster and who did you say is not a monster?
Click to expand...


You really need to brush up on your Nazi history.

*Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug'*
By Mindy Weisberger June 25, 2019
[...]
*"Drugged, fearless and berserk"*
The German methamphetamine Pervitin was initially marketed in the 1930s as a recreational pick-me-up, and scientists were experimenting with Pervitin before the war to see how long student users could stay awake and still perform well on exams, said World War II historian and documentary consultant James Holland.
[,,,]
By 1940, Pervitin was widely distributed among pilots in the Luftwaffe (the Nazi air force) to prime them for the rigors of long missions, or to ward off sleeplessness and hunger if their planes were shot down, Holland told Live Science

That was the year of the Blitz — the Nazis' relentless and devastating bombing attack against Britain — an initiative fueled by massive quantities of speed, Holland said.

Records from the British War Office estimated that over the three months of the Blitz — from April to June 1940 — about 35 million Pervitin tablets were sent to 3 million German soldiers, seamen and pilots, Nicolas Rasmussen, a professor in the School of Humanities and Languages at the University of New South Wales in Australia, reported in 2011 in The Journal of Interdisciplinary History.

Following this infusion of drugs, Wehrmacht soldiers (as the troops in Nazi Germany were called) marched and fought for 10 consecutive days, trapping and defeating the British army at Dunkirk in a decisive military victory, PBS representatives said in the statement.

In Britain, rumors swirled about dive-bombing Nazi pilots with a superhuman resistance to g-forces through drugs, and newspapers described sightings of German paratroopers who were "heavily drugged, fearless and berserk," according to Rasmussen.

Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug' | Live Science

The Allies found the Pervitin tablets in the cockpits of several downed Nazi planes and began experimenting with it and began supplying the Allied troops in the North African theatre.

The Nazis experimented with stronger stimulants combining crystal meth and cocaine on prisoners at various concentration camps.  Men would be given the varying combinations and then forced to march, with 70 pound packs without rest until they died.

Are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies?  Really?


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
Click to expand...

Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your soldiers use drugs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was not under free trade in public during world war 2.  After the war the use of this drug was over. In 2014 had appeared in Germany the first public study about the drug chrystal meth (German: Pervitin, Metaamphetamine). This drug is used in public now since about 20 years. This phenomenon is independent from world war 2. Chrystal Meth came as a drug from the USA to Germany. In places like the Czech republic (extremely "tolerant" laws in case of drugs) lots of people produce this drug and sell it in Germany for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Blitzkrieg" (=war in speed of lightening) is a word, which was practically only used from the English propaganda. France had a problem with the Maginot line and Germany used the first time in history skydivers, which had attacked this defense wall from direction France. Bad luck for France. And before this had happened Germany had won very fast against Poland - but Poland was just simple without an army, which had had any chance against the German army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You imagine Germans = German soldiers = SS = Nazis = monsters. And you think the explanation are drugs. That's the stereotype which allows you to kill without any scruple as many Germans as you like to kill. For example with a bomb Mrs. Smith in Nürnberg in her living room during world war 2, where she watered her flowers. Who did you say is a monster and who did you say is not a monster?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to brush up on your Nazi history.
> 
> *Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug'*
> By Mindy Weisberger June 25, 2019
> [...]
> *"Drugged, fearless and berserk"*
> The German methamphetamine Pervitin was initially marketed in the 1930s as a recreational pick-me-up, and scientists were experimenting with Pervitin before the war to see how long student users could stay awake and still perform well on exams, said World War II historian and documentary consultant James Holland.
> [,,,]
> By 1940, Pervitin was widely distributed among pilots in the Luftwaffe (the Nazi air force) to prime them for the rigors of long missions, or to ward off sleeplessness and hunger if their planes were shot down, Holland told Live Science
> 
> That was the year of the Blitz — the Nazis' relentless and devastating bombing attack against Britain — an initiative fueled by massive quantities of speed, Holland said.
> 
> Records from the British War Office estimated that over the three months of the Blitz — from April to June 1940 — about 35 million Pervitin tablets were sent to 3 million German soldiers, seamen and pilots, Nicolas Rasmussen, a professor in the School of Humanities and Languages at the University of New South Wales in Australia, reported in 2011 in The Journal of Interdisciplinary History.
> 
> Following this infusion of drugs, Wehrmacht soldiers (as the troops in Nazi Germany were called) marched and fought for 10 consecutive days, trapping and defeating the British army at Dunkirk in a decisive military victory, PBS representatives said in the statement.
> 
> In Britain, rumors swirled about dive-bombing Nazi pilots with a superhuman resistance to g-forces through drugs, and newspapers described sightings of German paratroopers who were "heavily drugged, fearless and berserk," according to Rasmussen.
> 
> Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug' | Live Science
> 
> The Allies found the Pervitin tablets in the cockpits of several downed Nazi planes and began experimenting with it and began supplying the Allied troops in the North African theatre.
> 
> The Nazis experimented with stronger stimulants combining crystal meth and cocaine on prisoners at various concentration camps.  Men would be given the varying combinations and then forced to march, with 70 pound packs without rest until they died.
> 
> Are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies?  Really?
Click to expand...


You did not understand what I said to you. And I fear you never will.


----------



## Markle

Bleipriester said:


> The Brits had Benzedrin. It is just the same as Pervitin and was also available at the chemist.



Yes, later in the war.  Benzedrine (amphetamine) was first used in the North African theatre.  The Nazis had been using Pervitin (methamphetamine) for some years.

*methamphetamine*
[ˌmeTHəmˈfedəmēn, ˌmeTHəmˈfedəmən]
NOUN

a synthetic drug with more rapid and lasting effects than amphetamine, used illegally as a stimulant


----------



## CWayne

ESay said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.
Click to expand...

Not really.  That would be considered an aggressive move against us and we would have the right to defend ourselves against it.  However, I fail to see how that would affect us with regard to Europe.

I'm not advocating isolation.  We would still trade with them economically (on our terms).  We simply will not foot the bill for their safety.  Nor anyone else for that matter.

If a country wants to make use of our military might, its cash on the barrel head and upfront.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your soldiers use drugs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was not under free trade in public during world war 2.  After the war the use of this drug was over. In 2014 had appeared in Germany the first public study about the drug chrystal meth (German: Pervitin, Metaamphetamine). This drug is used in public now since about 20 years. This phenomenon is independent from world war 2. Chrystal Meth came as a drug from the USA to Germany. In places like the Czech republic (extremely "tolerant" laws in case of drugs) lots of people produce this drug and sell it in Germany for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Blitzkrieg" (=war in speed of lightening) is a word, which was practically only used from the English propaganda. France had a problem with the Maginot line and Germany used the first time in history skydivers, which had attacked this defense wall from direction France. Bad luck for France. And before this had happened Germany had won very fast against Poland - but Poland was just simple without an army, which had had any chance against the German army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You imagine Germans = German soldiers = SS = Nazis = monsters. And you think the explanation are drugs. That's the stereotype which allows you to kill without any scruple as many Germans as you like to kill. For example with a bomb Mrs. Smith in Nürnberg in her living room during world war 2, where she watered her flowers. Who did you say is a monster and who did you say is not a monster?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to brush up on your Nazi history.
> 
> *Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug'*
> By Mindy Weisberger June 25, 2019
> [...]
> *"Drugged, fearless and berserk"*
> The German methamphetamine Pervitin was initially marketed in the 1930s as a recreational pick-me-up, and scientists were experimenting with Pervitin before the war to see how long student users could stay awake and still perform well on exams, said World War II historian and documentary consultant James Holland.
> [,,,]
> By 1940, Pervitin was widely distributed among pilots in the Luftwaffe (the Nazi air force) to prime them for the rigors of long missions, or to ward off sleeplessness and hunger if their planes were shot down, Holland told Live Science
> 
> That was the year of the Blitz — the Nazis' relentless and devastating bombing attack against Britain — an initiative fueled by massive quantities of speed, Holland said.
> 
> Records from the British War Office estimated that over the three months of the Blitz — from April to June 1940 — about 35 million Pervitin tablets were sent to 3 million German soldiers, seamen and pilots, Nicolas Rasmussen, a professor in the School of Humanities and Languages at the University of New South Wales in Australia, reported in 2011 in The Journal of Interdisciplinary History.
> 
> Following this infusion of drugs, Wehrmacht soldiers (as the troops in Nazi Germany were called) marched and fought for 10 consecutive days, trapping and defeating the British army at Dunkirk in a decisive military victory, PBS representatives said in the statement.
> 
> In Britain, rumors swirled about dive-bombing Nazi pilots with a superhuman resistance to g-forces through drugs, and newspapers described sightings of German paratroopers who were "heavily drugged, fearless and berserk," according to Rasmussen.
> 
> Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug' | Live Science
> 
> The Allies found the Pervitin tablets in the cockpits of several downed Nazi planes and began experimenting with it and began supplying the Allied troops in the North African theatre.
> 
> The Nazis experimented with stronger stimulants combining crystal meth and cocaine on prisoners at various concentration camps.  Men would be given the varying combinations and then forced to march, with 70 pound packs without rest until they died.
> 
> Are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said to you. And I fear you never will.
Click to expand...


Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?


----------



## ESay

CWayne said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  That would be considered an aggressive move against us and we would have the right to defend ourselves against it.  However, I fail to see how that would affect us with regard to Europe.
> 
> I'm not advocating isolation.  We would still trade with them economically (on our terms).  We simply will not foot the bill for their safety.  Nor anyone else for that matter.
> 
> If a country wants to make use of our military might, its cash on the barrel head and upfront.
Click to expand...




CWayne said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  That would be considered an aggressive move against us and we would have the right to defend ourselves against it.  However, I fail to see how that would affect us with regard to Europe.
> 
> I'm not advocating isolation.  We would still trade with them economically (on our terms).  We simply will not foot the bill for their safety.  Nor anyone else for that matter.
> 
> If a country wants to make use of our military might, its cash on the barrel head and upfront.
Click to expand...

Well, I don't know whether possible deepening of economic cooperation of Western Europe with Russia is in the US' interests. I think it is not. But I should say that I am not an American and my point may differ from yours. 

I understand your feelings about the bills. But how it should be realized on practice? Let's imagine - some European countries have decided to unite themselves in some military union to counter some bigger country. But their combined forces aren't enough to do that and they decide to sign a military agreement with the US. On what terms the US can join this?


----------



## TheParser

And of all the things in the world, Americans should fear Frau Merkel the most.

The way she has changed Germany and many other European countries (such as Greece, Italy, and even Sweden) is very sad.

I hope that she keeps her promise to retire soon. She has done enough.


----------



## Markle

ESay said:


> I understand your feelings about the bills. But how it should be realized on practice? Let's imagine - some European countries have decided to unite themselves in some military union to counter some bigger country. But their combined forces aren't enough to do that and they decide to sign a military agreement with the US. On what terms the US can join this?



What are the 29 countries that are members of NATO?


----------



## CWayne

ESay said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  That would be considered an aggressive move against us and we would have the right to defend ourselves against it.  However, I fail to see how that would affect us with regard to Europe.
> 
> I'm not advocating isolation.  We would still trade with them economically (on our terms).  We simply will not foot the bill for their safety.  Nor anyone else for that matter.
> 
> If a country wants to make use of our military might, its cash on the barrel head and upfront.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason we should pull out of Europe and NATO.
> 
> Let the Europeans deal with Germany and Russia.
> 
> When it once more becomes the time for the US to bail Europe out of their own stupidity again, it should the policy of the US to get paid upfront before a single troop is deployed.
> 
> I find it amusing that people actually are so pussified that they think the US is a threat.  I guess that is what happens when you are terrified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  That would be considered an aggressive move against us and we would have the right to defend ourselves against it.  However, I fail to see how that would affect us with regard to Europe.
> 
> I'm not advocating isolation.  We would still trade with them economically (on our terms).  We simply will not foot the bill for their safety.  Nor anyone else for that matter.
> 
> If a country wants to make use of our military might, its cash on the barrel head and upfront.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't know whether possible deepening of economic cooperation of Western Europe with Russia is in the US' interests. I think it is not. But I should say that I am not an American and my point may differ from yours.
> 
> I understand your feelings about the bills. But how it should be realized on practice? Let's imagine - some European countries have decided to unite themselves in some military union to counter some bigger country. But their combined forces aren't enough to do that and they decide to sign a military agreement with the US. On what terms the US can join this?
Click to expand...

For me, the acceptable terms for something like that would be we would provide the full might of the US military to your union's defense if attacked, but you would foot the entire cost of housing, training, and land for bases.

ETA:  Payable upfront.  Additionally, you would have to provide a percentage of your population to be trained up to help in your own defense.


----------



## ESay

CWayne said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> 
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  That would be considered an aggressive move against us and we would have the right to defend ourselves against it.  However, I fail to see how that would affect us with regard to Europe.
> 
> I'm not advocating isolation.  We would still trade with them economically (on our terms).  We simply will not foot the bill for their safety.  Nor anyone else for that matter.
> 
> If a country wants to make use of our military might, its cash on the barrel head and upfront.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Europeans will deal with Germany and Russia? Such dwarfs like say the Danish, Austrians or Belgians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not our problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see. The policy of isolationism may have great advances of course. But one of the flaws is that you can end up with missiles on Cuba again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really.  That would be considered an aggressive move against us and we would have the right to defend ourselves against it.  However, I fail to see how that would affect us with regard to Europe.
> 
> I'm not advocating isolation.  We would still trade with them economically (on our terms).  We simply will not foot the bill for their safety.  Nor anyone else for that matter.
> 
> If a country wants to make use of our military might, its cash on the barrel head and upfront.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't know whether possible deepening of economic cooperation of Western Europe with Russia is in the US' interests. I think it is not. But I should say that I am not an American and my point may differ from yours.
> 
> I understand your feelings about the bills. But how it should be realized on practice? Let's imagine - some European countries have decided to unite themselves in some military union to counter some bigger country. But their combined forces aren't enough to do that and they decide to sign a military agreement with the US. On what terms the US can join this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, the acceptable terms for something like that would be we would provide the full might of the US military to your union's defense if attacked, but you would foot the entire cost of housing, training, and land for bases.
> 
> ETA:  Payable upfront.  Additionally, you would have to provide a percentage of your population to be trained up to help in your own defense.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is reasonable. Your stance is close to my opinion.


----------



## ESay

Markle said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your feelings about the bills. But how it should be realized on practice? Let's imagine - some European countries have decided to unite themselves in some military union to counter some bigger country. But their combined forces aren't enough to do that and they decide to sign a military agreement with the US. On what terms the US can join this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the 29 countries that are members of NATO?
Click to expand...

Nato has become a useless bureaucratic organization.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong. German soldiers of world war 2 were as normal people as US-American soldiers of world war 2 were normal people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your soldiers use drugs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was not under free trade in public during world war 2.  After the war the use of this drug was over. In 2014 had appeared in Germany the first public study about the drug chrystal meth (German: Pervitin, Metaamphetamine). This drug is used in public now since about 20 years. This phenomenon is independent from world war 2. Chrystal Meth came as a drug from the USA to Germany. In places like the Czech republic (extremely "tolerant" laws in case of drugs) lots of people produce this drug and sell it in Germany for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Blitzkrieg" (=war in speed of lightening) is a word, which was practically only used from the English propaganda. France had a problem with the Maginot line and Germany used the first time in history skydivers, which had attacked this defense wall from direction France. Bad luck for France. And before this had happened Germany had won very fast against Poland - but Poland was just simple without an army, which had had any chance against the German army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You imagine Germans = German soldiers = SS = Nazis = monsters. And you think the explanation are drugs. That's the stereotype which allows you to kill without any scruple as many Germans as you like to kill. For example with a bomb Mrs. Smith in Nürnberg in her living room during world war 2, where she watered her flowers. Who did you say is a monster and who did you say is not a monster?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to brush up on your Nazi history.
> 
> *Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug'*
> By Mindy Weisberger June 25, 2019
> [...]
> *"Drugged, fearless and berserk"*
> The German methamphetamine Pervitin was initially marketed in the 1930s as a recreational pick-me-up, and scientists were experimenting with Pervitin before the war to see how long student users could stay awake and still perform well on exams, said World War II historian and documentary consultant James Holland.
> [,,,]
> By 1940, Pervitin was widely distributed among pilots in the Luftwaffe (the Nazi air force) to prime them for the rigors of long missions, or to ward off sleeplessness and hunger if their planes were shot down, Holland told Live Science
> 
> That was the year of the Blitz — the Nazis' relentless and devastating bombing attack against Britain — an initiative fueled by massive quantities of speed, Holland said.
> 
> Records from the British War Office estimated that over the three months of the Blitz — from April to June 1940 — about 35 million Pervitin tablets were sent to 3 million German soldiers, seamen and pilots, Nicolas Rasmussen, a professor in the School of Humanities and Languages at the University of New South Wales in Australia, reported in 2011 in The Journal of Interdisciplinary History.
> 
> Following this infusion of drugs, Wehrmacht soldiers (as the troops in Nazi Germany were called) marched and fought for 10 consecutive days, trapping and defeating the British army at Dunkirk in a decisive military victory, PBS representatives said in the statement.
> 
> In Britain, rumors swirled about dive-bombing Nazi pilots with a superhuman resistance to g-forces through drugs, and newspapers described sightings of German paratroopers who were "heavily drugged, fearless and berserk," according to Rasmussen.
> 
> Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug' | Live Science
> 
> The Allies found the Pervitin tablets in the cockpits of several downed Nazi planes and began experimenting with it and began supplying the Allied troops in the North African theatre.
> 
> The Nazis experimented with stronger stimulants combining crystal meth and cocaine on prisoners at various concentration camps.  Men would be given the varying combinations and then forced to march, with 70 pound packs without rest until they died.
> 
> Are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said to you. And I fear you never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?
Click to expand...


You did not understand what I said to you. And now I'm sure you never will.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can still buy codeine in UK, but not in Germany.
> 
> So much for the EU.
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
Click to expand...


Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.


----------



## Mindful

TheParser said:


> And of all the things in the world, Americans should fear Frau Merkel the most.
> 
> The way she has changed Germany and many other European countries (such as Greece, Italy, and even Sweden) is very sad.
> 
> I hope that she keeps her promise to retire soon. She has done enough.



But......who would replace her?


----------



## Mindful

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your soldiers use drugs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was not under free trade in public during world war 2.  After the war the use of this drug was over. In 2014 had appeared in Germany the first public study about the drug chrystal meth (German: Pervitin, Metaamphetamine). This drug is used in public now since about 20 years. This phenomenon is independent from world war 2. Chrystal Meth came as a drug from the USA to Germany. In places like the Czech republic (extremely "tolerant" laws in case of drugs) lots of people produce this drug and sell it in Germany for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Blitzkrieg" (=war in speed of lightening) is a word, which was practically only used from the English propaganda. France had a problem with the Maginot line and Germany used the first time in history skydivers, which had attacked this defense wall from direction France. Bad luck for France. And before this had happened Germany had won very fast against Poland - but Poland was just simple without an army, which had had any chance against the German army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You imagine Germans = German soldiers = SS = Nazis = monsters. And you think the explanation are drugs. That's the stereotype which allows you to kill without any scruple as many Germans as you like to kill. For example with a bomb Mrs. Smith in Nürnberg in her living room during world war 2, where she watered her flowers. Who did you say is a monster and who did you say is not a monster?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to brush up on your Nazi history.
> 
> *Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug'*
> By Mindy Weisberger June 25, 2019
> [...]
> *"Drugged, fearless and berserk"*
> The German methamphetamine Pervitin was initially marketed in the 1930s as a recreational pick-me-up, and scientists were experimenting with Pervitin before the war to see how long student users could stay awake and still perform well on exams, said World War II historian and documentary consultant James Holland.
> [,,,]
> By 1940, Pervitin was widely distributed among pilots in the Luftwaffe (the Nazi air force) to prime them for the rigors of long missions, or to ward off sleeplessness and hunger if their planes were shot down, Holland told Live Science
> 
> That was the year of the Blitz — the Nazis' relentless and devastating bombing attack against Britain — an initiative fueled by massive quantities of speed, Holland said.
> 
> Records from the British War Office estimated that over the three months of the Blitz — from April to June 1940 — about 35 million Pervitin tablets were sent to 3 million German soldiers, seamen and pilots, Nicolas Rasmussen, a professor in the School of Humanities and Languages at the University of New South Wales in Australia, reported in 2011 in The Journal of Interdisciplinary History.
> 
> Following this infusion of drugs, Wehrmacht soldiers (as the troops in Nazi Germany were called) marched and fought for 10 consecutive days, trapping and defeating the British army at Dunkirk in a decisive military victory, PBS representatives said in the statement.
> 
> In Britain, rumors swirled about dive-bombing Nazi pilots with a superhuman resistance to g-forces through drugs, and newspapers described sightings of German paratroopers who were "heavily drugged, fearless and berserk," according to Rasmussen.
> 
> Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug' | Live Science
> 
> The Allies found the Pervitin tablets in the cockpits of several downed Nazi planes and began experimenting with it and began supplying the Allied troops in the North African theatre.
> 
> The Nazis experimented with stronger stimulants combining crystal meth and cocaine on prisoners at various concentration camps.  Men would be given the varying combinations and then forced to march, with 70 pound packs without rest until they died.
> 
> Are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said to you. And I fear you never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said to you. And now I'm sure you never will.
Click to expand...


That's a relief.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to get your hands on Diazepam in Germany. And it is almost free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
Click to expand...

You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
Click to expand...


Or express himself the way he does.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or express himself the way he does.
Click to expand...

You can see him look the other way when there´s another gang rape. Next minute he starts an offensive against "Nazis".


----------



## Mindful

Bleipriester said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or express himself the way he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see him look the other way when there´s another gang rape. Next minute he starts an offensive against "Nazis".
Click to expand...


It's the kind of stuff old fashioned and out of touch boonies people churn out.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mindful said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or express himself the way he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see him look the other way when there´s another gang rape. Next minute he starts an offensive against "Nazis".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the kind of stuff old fashioned and out of touch boonies people churn out.
Click to expand...

Good that we can read what was written here, then.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense!
> 
> The Nazis were being fed crystal meth by the handful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your soldiers use drugs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was called Pervitin and was used over the counter by the public as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It was not under free trade in public during world war 2.  After the war the use of this drug was over. In 2014 had appeared in Germany the first public study about the drug chrystal meth (German: Pervitin, Metaamphetamine). This drug is used in public now since about 20 years. This phenomenon is independent from world war 2. Chrystal Meth came as a drug from the USA to Germany. In places like the Czech republic (extremely "tolerant" laws in case of drugs) lots of people produce this drug and sell it in Germany for example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side effects became obvious later in the war.
> 
> Besides allowing their soldiers to go for days without sleep, making the Blitzkrieg possible,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Blitzkrieg" (=war in speed of lightening) is a word, which was practically only used from the English propaganda. France had a problem with the Maginot line and Germany used the first time in history skydivers, which had attacked this defense wall from direction France. Bad luck for France. And before this had happened Germany had won very fast against Poland - but Poland was just simple without an army, which had had any chance against the German army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a side effect is to increase soldiers' hostility and also to virtually eliminate any empathy.  Great traits for a fighting soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You imagine Germans = German soldiers = SS = Nazis = monsters. And you think the explanation are drugs. That's the stereotype which allows you to kill without any scruple as many Germans as you like to kill. For example with a bomb Mrs. Smith in Nürnberg in her living room during world war 2, where she watered her flowers. Who did you say is a monster and who did you say is not a monster?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really need to brush up on your Nazi history.
> 
> *Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug'*
> By Mindy Weisberger June 25, 2019
> [...]
> *"Drugged, fearless and berserk"*
> The German methamphetamine Pervitin was initially marketed in the 1930s as a recreational pick-me-up, and scientists were experimenting with Pervitin before the war to see how long student users could stay awake and still perform well on exams, said World War II historian and documentary consultant James Holland.
> [,,,]
> By 1940, Pervitin was widely distributed among pilots in the Luftwaffe (the Nazi air force) to prime them for the rigors of long missions, or to ward off sleeplessness and hunger if their planes were shot down, Holland told Live Science
> 
> That was the year of the Blitz — the Nazis' relentless and devastating bombing attack against Britain — an initiative fueled by massive quantities of speed, Holland said.
> 
> Records from the British War Office estimated that over the three months of the Blitz — from April to June 1940 — about 35 million Pervitin tablets were sent to 3 million German soldiers, seamen and pilots, Nicolas Rasmussen, a professor in the School of Humanities and Languages at the University of New South Wales in Australia, reported in 2011 in The Journal of Interdisciplinary History.
> 
> Following this infusion of drugs, Wehrmacht soldiers (as the troops in Nazi Germany were called) marched and fought for 10 consecutive days, trapping and defeating the British army at Dunkirk in a decisive military victory, PBS representatives said in the statement.
> 
> In Britain, rumors swirled about dive-bombing Nazi pilots with a superhuman resistance to g-forces through drugs, and newspapers described sightings of German paratroopers who were "heavily drugged, fearless and berserk," according to Rasmussen.
> 
> Nazis Dosed Soldiers with Performance-Boosting 'Superdrug' | Live Science
> 
> The Allies found the Pervitin tablets in the cockpits of several downed Nazi planes and began experimenting with it and began supplying the Allied troops in the North African theatre.
> 
> The Nazis experimented with stronger stimulants combining crystal meth and cocaine on prisoners at various concentration camps.  Men would be given the varying combinations and then forced to march, with 70 pound packs without rest until they died.
> 
> Are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said to you. And I fear you never will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not understand what I said to you. And now I'm sure you never will.
Click to expand...


I take it that you are afraid to answer this simple question.  Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is what, anti-German? Diazepam (Valium) is not for free sale in Germany. Are you a drug dealer too, and not only a man who propagates Nazi-terrorism and murder, criminal? It is a crime to send diazepam from any country of the world to anyone in Germany, who is not authorized to get it. Diazepam is only available on prescription in Germany. Without control from a doctor of medicine no one should use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
Click to expand...



Criminal anti-German - buy an exchange brain! This will perhaps solve your idea every problem is reduceable to a "cucumber" with the solution to murder all refugees, to murder all politicians and/or everyone, who helps refugees - and/or to try to help drug addicts to get drugs "for free".


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> ... Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?



You "asked" this now a third time. Why?

For me your answer is clear, which you hide behind this "question". You will murder every German without any scruple, because all Germans are Nazis or Commies or Europeans - or something else - Dadadists for example - or anyhting else, what you like to think about us.


PS: Don't tell me now dadaists are not written Dadadists.


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "asked" this now a third time. Why?
> 
> For me your answer is clear, which you hide behind this "question". You will murder every German without any scruple, because all Germans are Nazis or Commies or Europeans - or something else - Dadadists for example - or anyhting else, what you like to think about us.
> 
> 
> PS: Don't tell me now dadaists are not written Dadadists.
Click to expand...


For the fourth time, the question you have dodged.

... Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "asked" this now a third time. Why?
> 
> For me your answer is clear, which you hide behind this "question". You will murder every German without any scruple, because all Germans are Nazis or Commies or Europeans - or something else - Dadadists for example - or anyhting else, what you like to think about us.
> 
> 
> PS: Don't tell me now dadaists are not written Dadadists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the fourth time, the question you have dodged.
> 
> ... Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?
Click to expand...


Learn German, if you like to "discuss" with me about your idiocies, trumpeteer (German: "Trampeltier"). See you in a hundred years.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t claim that, Völkerwanderer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal anti-German - buy an exchange brain! This will perhaps solve your idea every problem is reduceable to a "cucumber" with the solution to murder all refugees, to murder all politicians and/or everyone, who helps refugees - and/or to try to help drug addicts to get drugs "for free".
Click to expand...

Maybe you managed to fool mindful with you pretending to be a German. But those who know that everyone who doesn´t like those around them to be raped and murdered are Nazis to you cannot be fooled.

By the way:
I have splendid news for you. More ISIS and al-Qaeda terrorists are heading to Europe:
Neue Gefahr: Türkische Söldner verlassen Libyen in Richtung Europa


----------



## Markle

zaangalewa said:


> Learn German, if you like to "discuss" with me about your idiocies, trumpeteer (German: "Trampeltier"). See you in a hundred years.



It isn't an essay question, anyone with a modicum of intelligence could answer.  I'll pose the question once again.  Remember Malmedy.

Once again, are you seriously asking who were the monsters of WW-II, the Nazis or the Allies? Really?

I'm not likely to learn German at my age, nor did I ever have any desire.  My Ol' Man was in Patton's Third Army and he left his left leg in a town near Bastogne when they broke through the Nazis surrounding the city.


----------



## zaangalewa

Markle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn German, if you like to "discuss" with me about your idiocies, trumpeteer (German: "Trampeltier"). See you in a hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't an essay question ...
Click to expand...


Then don't try to tell me your essay about things which I know and you don't know. Learn German and/or Yiddish then take your fiddel, climb on the roof, play there in the near of god with your own words and I will  listen and will answer with my song. But this time is not now.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Bleipriester" (what a stupid expression,which makes absolutely not any sense in the German language): I am a Bavarian. Some people here have ancestors who had lived 20,000 years ago (and longer) in the same village. Bavarians were never part of the Völkerwanderung (=of the migration of people, when the original Roman empire still had existed). My avatar (an "Aleman") is ablout 32,000 years old. We were 'always' here. Why for heavens sake is everything what you say about Germany and Germans always only a totally wrong stupid nonsense? And why are you not able to change this totaliy wrong world of ideas? It's 2020 and not 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal anti-German - buy an exchange brain! This will perhaps solve your idea every problem is reduceable to a "cucumber" with the solution to murder all refugees, to murder all politicians and/or everyone, who helps refugees - and/or to try to help drug addicts to get drugs "for free".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you managed to fool mindful with you pretending to be a German. But those who know that everyone who doesn´t like those around them to be raped and murdered are Nazis to you cannot be fooled.
> 
> By the way:
> I have splendid news for you. More ISIS and al-Qaeda terrorists are heading to Europe:
> Neue Gefahr: Türkische Söldner verlassen Libyen in Richtung Europa
Click to expand...


You are not only blind but blindness on your own, Nazi. I'm not able to tell you what light is. Speak with god personally - perhaps that's your only chance.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief. Are you now reducing Germans to animals with your avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeps the problem why you try to give people the impression you are one of us German animals, anti-German, uneducated one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not German. If you was you wouldn´t support Germany´s destruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Criminal anti-German - buy an exchange brain! This will perhaps solve your idea every problem is reduceable to a "cucumber" with the solution to murder all refugees, to murder all politicians and/or everyone, who helps refugees - and/or to try to help drug addicts to get drugs "for free".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you managed to fool mindful with you pretending to be a German. But those who know that everyone who doesn´t like those around them to be raped and murdered are Nazis to you cannot be fooled.
> 
> By the way:
> I have splendid news for you. More ISIS and al-Qaeda terrorists are heading to Europe:
> Neue Gefahr: Türkische Söldner verlassen Libyen in Richtung Europa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not only blind but blindness on your own, Nazi. I'm not able to tell you what light is. Speak with god personally - perhaps that's your only chance.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are unable to. You are a president of darkness.


----------



## zaangalewa

Bleipriester said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, you are unable to. You are a president of darkness.



Possible. I'm not able to bless you. But god is able to bless you. Use your real chance. And I'm very sure this chance has nothing to with your hate and your will to use drugs or your will to murder many innocent people, Nazi. You need a new way.


----------



## Bleipriester

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes, you are unable to. You are a president of darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible. I'm not able to bless you. But god is able to bless you. Use your real chance. And I'm very sure this chance has nothing to with your hate and your will to use drugs or your will to murder many innocent people, Nazi. You need a new way.
Click to expand...


----------

